# Dishclothes



## Nelly 58 (Oct 30, 2012)

I have noticed that a lot of you knit dishcloths. Do you actually use them for washing dishes or are there other uses for them. It seems a shame to go through all the trouble of knitting them, some with lovely patterns on them, just to use them to wash up. Or am i missing something here.


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

No, that's what I use them for. Of course, you can have face cloths too.
One of mine is so soft, I have it beside my computer for hot flushes.


----------



## croknitmama (Jul 25, 2011)

I use my dishcloths/washcloths
I use the Grandmothers dishcloth using Hemp yarn to wash my dishes with and i use( I love my cotton or Cotton-ease) for washcloths with pics on them or without pics. That's why i knit them so i am going to use them  
Have a wonderful day....Jeanie


----------



## Rita Ann (Jan 17, 2012)

I make the Grandmother patten..I use them all over the house...I gave them as Christmas presents this year..I use cotton yarn and all colors they are great...


----------



## Tammy (Jan 26, 2011)

Good morning I've thought of making some as well I have one started in pink cotton I've never used them before so I guess I will see what they're like


----------



## Jude2444 (Feb 13, 2012)

I give them away as hostess gifts, a few wrapped in a nice ribbon with soap or something.


----------



## Brianna9301 (Aug 18, 2011)

I whip up a bunch of them and use them on the counter, dishes, etc. they work great. I make ones that I really use and destroy out of yarn I really don't like and if I mess up a stitch, oh well. I do also make nicer ones for the bathrooms and decoration though.


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

I use them as face washers,all my family love them and are always asking for more!!!


----------



## sophie11 (Nov 22, 2011)

Once you use them, you will be hooked. I have not used a store bought cloth in years. Make them for gifts and use leftover yarn for mine. Some are 2 or 3 colors. Also a great way to learn new patterns.


----------



## sophie11 (Nov 22, 2011)

Once you use them, you will be hooked. I have not used a store bought cloth in years. Make them for gifts and use leftover yarn for mine. Some are 2 or 3 colors. Also a great way to learn new patterns.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

I make them, use them, and love them. Yes, they do wear out pretty fast, but the nice thing is that they knit up pretty fast. It's a good way to practice a new stitch pattern or just take a break from whatever long-term project you're working on.


----------



## Nelly 58 (Oct 30, 2012)

Sounds like a good idea then to use up my cotton leftovers. Shall look for a pattern. Amount of stitches etc


----------



## Musicmaker52 (Dec 23, 2011)

My sil asked me if I could knit a cloth like her mother had done and she could then have more to use. Her mother passed a month ago from a rare condition that took away her ability to talk and other debilitating things that took away her motor skills. Surprisingly, she had made enough afghans to be given to her grandchildren at their weddings.
I did locate the pattern and plan to knit a few for her to give to her sisters. I guess that is why I found a cone of white cotton yarn in one of the bags of yarn I purchased at my local goodwill (thrift) store.


----------



## NCOB (Jan 8, 2013)

Nelly 58 said:


> I have noticed that a lot of you knit dishcloths. Do you actually use them for washing dishes or are there other uses for them. It seems a shame to go through all the trouble of knitting them, some with lovely patterns on them, just to use them to wash up. Or am i missing something here.


If you have never used one, knit one and try it. You will be amazed at how much better they are rather than the other type you buy. When I give one to someone I always tell them that they must baptize it to really enjoy it.


----------



## jzmc1 (Jan 5, 2013)

sweetsue your comment made me chuckle - next time i am having a hot flush i shall have to rush and get my dish cloth.

The very first thing i ever knitted at primary school back in 1958 when i was 5 was a dish cloth - thought it the ugliest thing i had ever made. I only wanted to knit dolly scarfs when i was 5 - certainly not a dish cloth.


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

Nelly 58 said:


> I have noticed that a lot of you knit dishcloths. Do you actually use them for washing dishes or are there other uses for them. It seems a shame to go through all the trouble of knitting them, some with lovely patterns on them, just to use them to wash up. Or am i missing something here.


To me, that is almost like saying, Are you going to let that baby wear that sweater after all that work? It may spit up allover it! Or, Are you going to wear those socks? They might get dirty! Or, are you actually going to use that _____________?????

I use hand knit dishcloths exclusively, ever since knitting my first one. When it wears out, I do use it for other things - I use it for dusting and cleaning the floor. When it wears out some more, I give it to DH for checking the oil or other vehicle related use and toss. If not, then it goes into the composter! (I figure, it is cotton, a plant fibre, and any ''bad'' dye will have been washed or rinsed out of it long before it is that threadbare!!) So, my dishcloths, made from material that cost me at most $2.00, has given me the pleasure of knitting, and has spent years cleaning and scrubbing first my dishes, then other parts of my home, then goes into my garden to produce gorgeous flowers or delicious vegetables... Now how is *that* for getting value from the ''trouble'' of knitting them??


----------



## mtnchild (Aug 23, 2011)

RoxyCatlady said:


> Nelly 58 said:
> 
> 
> > I have noticed that a lot of you knit dishcloths. Do you actually use them for washing dishes or are there other uses for them. It seems a shame to go through all the trouble of knitting them, some with lovely patterns on them, just to use them to wash up. Or am i missing something here.
> ...


Since they are cotton, I've also heard of people tossing them into their vermiculture recycling them. The worms will use them up ... LOL
Yvette


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

I use mine, after all who deserves these nice things more than me?


----------



## tipzea (Aug 27, 2012)

I use them for myself, give some to my daughter, make them for my sisters and mom. I asked one sister if she was tired of receiving them and she said no, I love them. So, make yourself some and enjoy.


----------



## kacki (Jan 12, 2013)

I have knitted several but can't bring myself to use them for the purpose they were intended. I use them as hot pads and hang a few up for decor. Crazy, I know, but just can't do it! LOL


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

The very first thing i ever knitted at primary school back in 1958 when i was 5 was a dish cloth - thought it the ugliest thing i had ever made. I only wanted to knit dolly scarfs when i was 5 - certainly not a dish cloth.[/quote]

LOL This sounds so funny. I know exactly what you mean.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

I am making two for my mom, One knitted and one on the knook. She saw smome cotton yarn at walmart and liked the color so I got a cone of it and well I will be busy making them up for a while.


----------



## nic (Jan 11, 2013)

Oh no ! I use mine for the dishes and wiping the counter. When I have too many I make a pile of 6 and tie them with all different colors of yarn, It finishes the little gift quite nicely.


----------



## JanetofAus (May 29, 2011)

As nomads, we often stay with friends as the gnomes at the bottom of the garden. Dishcloths/washcloths are a lovely and practical thank-you gift. It makes me happy to see them still being used when next we visit.


----------



## Myrle (Mar 15, 2012)

So do you make them from pure cotton yarn? Is that the most suitable? Has anyone used cotton and bomboo mix yarns? I guess if they are being used as face cloths you would need a soft yarn and for dishcloths something different.
Both would need to be able to take washing well and hot water. I notice on the ball bands of some pure cottons and also cotton, bamboo mix that it says wash in cold water or lukewarm water. Maybe they can take hot water even although the band advises differently? Would be interested in everyone's thoughts before I venture into making some .


----------



## sandyP (Jun 20, 2012)

I have only just started making them towards end of last year after hearing about them on this site. I make dishcloths out of my leftover cheap 4 ply crochet cotton, and I make face cloths from soft knitting cotton, they are wonderful, so soft.

Knittingval, 
As far as cotton/bamboo, I have heard that bamboo stretches so it it not recommended to use as dish/face cloths. I have used cotton/acrylic mix and had no problems so far. My daughter chose the colours for her bathroom and the colours she liked were cotton/acrylic which I bought from spotlight. A lot of people recommend lily sugar n creme which is from USA but there are a couple of yarn stores here in Australia that sell it, can't remember the names.


----------



## gailshirley (Sep 8, 2012)

Nelly 58 said:


> I have noticed that a lot of you knit dishcloths. Do you actually use them for washing dishes or are there other uses for them. It seems a shame to go through all the trouble of knitting them, some with lovely patterns on them, just to use them to wash up. Or am i missing something here.


i have been making my dishcloths for many years they are fantastic ,have a line up waiting for their next lot.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

KnittingVal said:


> So do you make them from pure cotton yarn? Is that the most suitable? Has anyone used cotton and bomboo mix yarns? I guess if they are being used as face cloths you would need a soft yarn and for dishcloths something different.
> Both would need to be able to take washing well and hot water. I notice on the ball bands of some pure cottons and also cotton, bamboo mix that it says wash in cold water or lukewarm water. Maybe they can take hot water even although the band advises differently? Would be interested in everyone's thoughts before I venture into making some .


I get confused when looking to buy cotton for making dishcloths, here in Australia. Spotlight doesn't have much of a range in a thicker cotton. I have sometimes used the cheap 4ply cotton from Crazy Clarkes etc and used it double but don't know how it compares to the American brands. What do Aussie KPers use?


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

i kno, acrylic is no good cuz it doesnt absorb water, but when i'm *forced* in2 making a swatch & using acrylic, i just make a washcloth -- got my swatch & can use it also
works great in those long lazy bubble soaks!
but for dishcloths, i stick 2 cotton cuz u kno someone is gonna use it for a hot pad also & cotton wont melt


----------



## Oldhenwife (Nov 4, 2012)

Nelly 58 said:


> I have noticed that a lot of you knit dishcloths. Do you actually use them for washing dishes or are there other uses for them. It seems a shame to go through all the trouble of knitting them, some with lovely patterns on them, just to use them to wash up. Or am i missing something here.


This is a question I've wanted to ask too. I think it's an American thing.

I made one once and used it but it didn't wring as well as the thinner ones I buy and didn't wipe as well either. There are more important things to knit

Try it.


----------



## Jeannie6 (Apr 7, 2011)

Dishcloths give us the opportunity to try a lot of different patterns to see if we really like the way they look or if we enjoy working with them. Dishcloths sell like hotcakes, I am told by a woman who always has a booth at church fairs.


----------



## sandyP (Jun 20, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> KnittingVal said:
> 
> 
> > So do you make them from pure cotton yarn? Is that the most suitable? Has anyone used cotton and bomboo mix yarns? I guess if they are being used as face cloths you would need a soft yarn and for dishcloths something different.
> ...


I have used cotton/acrylic mixes from spotlight, and they have worked well for face cloths. 8 ply. Now and then you can come across 100% cotton which I usually buy a few balls of at a time to make face cloths. For dishcloths I used the cheap crochet cotton from cheap shops, spotlight, big w and that has worked fine. Some have suggested bendigo woollen mills 100% cotton also there are a couple of suppliers here in Australia that sell lily sugar n creme that is so popular in USA but I can't remember which stores, I have the link to the stores somewhere.


----------



## KaitlanBlackrose (Jun 11, 2012)

Once you make one you will be making them for everyone. They scrub better than anything, I made them for all my chef instructors at school last year. One had to ask me what it was, well he doesn't do dishes anymore so I told him to take it to his wife she would know what it was...lol


----------



## secelia8 (Jan 7, 2013)

I do them because I enjoy completing something fast. (simple pattern about 2 hrs) I usually have another project I am working on and may get bored etc. Doing dishcloths gives me a since of completion. It is also an easy to carry along project. I feel the same way about knitting preemie hats. Most times I give them away. They make great gifts. Those I give them to say they enjoy using them. Some say they are too pretty to use and keep as coastors. I buy every knitting book I can find for dishcloths. I knit everyone and some more than once. I suppose I am somewhat a nut for knitting different patterns and there are a lot for dishcloths. This also gives me a chance to practice different stitches and patterns which I have converted to so beautiful scarves and afghans which I give away also.


----------



## susyknit1 (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm glad you asked that question as I've been wondering the same thing. I've thought of another use for them - putting them in between non-stick frying pans in the kitchen drawer to prevent scratching. Might just go and cast-on. Could become my new obsession...


----------



## pegged (Sep 5, 2011)

Knitted dish cloths are great. I have some that my mother knitted that have held up extremely well, she died in 1999.
I use them all the time. I have since knitted some myself and found them a useful tool for teaching a beginning lace class at our LYS. They are good that way, a small knitted project for learning a new technique. One pattern was so much fun and I was knitting with a quality cotton so kept going and I have a nice hand towel for my guest bath.

By the way, those are not hot flashes they are power surges.


----------



## annalee (Dec 29, 2012)

IF you haven't ever used one, you have to try it. They knit up so quickly and I also make separate ones for bath clothes. They feel so wonderful on your skin but are a gentle cloth yet still help remove the dead skin. Also I make a rectangular version for washing dishes. Really work well on removing food particles. You will get hooked!


----------



## DebraSundhausen (Jan 28, 2011)

I use mine all the time. Like everyone said once you use them you won't stop. For the dishes I use a size 6 knitting needle and cast on 35 stitches. knit every row until it is square. I like the garter stitch for scrubbing without ruining what you are scrubbing.


----------



## knitwitch36 (Oct 1, 2011)

I also asked this question when i first became a Kper.I did go and buy some cotton and made a couple of cloths.I find the cotton to expensive here in britain to use for cleaning dishes.I prefer my shop bought ones.Barbara


----------



## wurzel (Aug 6, 2012)

I seem to have missed out somewhere. Is there a special pattern for this? If so, where can I find it.
Lots of snow here today.


----------



## Barbara Bartram (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi
I couldn't get my head around making wash cloths until I tried. Now if I give them for gifts the recipients are always asking for more, so give them a try. Haven't used them as dishcloths tho'. Try Sugar & Cream cotton yarn from Hulu crafts in Devon. Bee xx


----------



## his_rascal (Nov 26, 2011)

I use mine! I've got a lot of pretty ones, too. Some time ago I belonged to a dishcloth swap. It was so much fun and that's where all the pretty ones came from!


----------



## Paula - Sussex UK (Mar 26, 2011)

knitwitch36 said:


> I also asked this question when i first became a Kper.I did go and buy some cotton and made a couple of cloths.I find the cotton to expensive here in britain to use for cleaning dishes.I prefer my shop bought ones.Barbara


The answer for us in the UK where cotton yarns are so expensive might be to knit a cloth for a special purpose, not just routine dish washing. I have a designated cloth to clean my ceramic hob and next time I'm up in the attic looking at my collection of left over yarns, I'll certainly consider using some to make a hob cloth.


----------



## KnittingSquare (Sep 9, 2012)

I use them all the time now...I was a bit unsure at first but once you knit 1 you're hooked I also knit them through the year and give them to my SIL who wraps them with hand made soap..with a little Christmas ribbon and sells them at the markets...they go like hot cakes


----------



## pengwensgranny (Aug 3, 2011)

knitwitch36 said:


> I also asked this question when i first became a Kper.I did go and buy some cotton and made a couple of cloths.I find the cotton to expensive here in britain to use for cleaning dishes.I prefer my shop bought ones.Barbara


I agree about the price of cotton yarn.
I have never seen the attraction in putting time and effort into something that is going in the washer every couple of days and probably need to be thrown out after a very short time.
In fact, when we visit our son in USA I purchase several (at least a dozen) dish clothes form Walmart. I find them far superior to anyhing else I have ever used and they wash and last for months.


----------



## tolly (Sep 13, 2011)

Ihave wondered about dish cloths since joining K P but did not like to ask - i knitted one at school when i was about 6 i remember it had a pattern--LOTS OF HOLES!! have improved a bit since but it did put me off knitting until i was pregnant & knitting a dish cloth was no advantage to me then--each to their own but have trouble getting a choice of knitting yarn at a price i want to pay- have not seen dish cloth cotton for a long time & it was expensive i do think the work put into them is admirable but for a dish cloth --not sure


----------



## Katshadow (Jan 6, 2013)

Knitted dish cloths are the best!! I have made several and my daughters consistently ask me to knit more for their kitchens as well. They do a great job and leave no streaks!!


----------



## Nelly 58 (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks for all your replies. I have some cotton in my stash so I think I will make a couple and use them for face clothes. I also like the idea for using one for the hob. I imagine it will bring up a nice shine


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

I use them to wash dishes, however I have also used them on my table to sit hot dishes that come from the microwave on so the hot dish doesn't sit right on my wood table. I don't bother making sure the ones used on my table match. I just grab as I'm setting the table for a meal.


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

Hi!
I just found Red Heart's Creme de la Creme 100% cotton yarn (size 7 needles) in a color that called Bluetones that coordinates with my bathroom beautifully. I started to make a collection of face cloths and they are coming out better than I thought. This way I can play around with new stitches without committing them to a large project 
Enjoy,
Lisa
PS - The Seed Stitch stretches out after several uses, so either use a size 6 needle or border it in garter stitch.


----------



## dlinke (Mar 20, 2012)

Rita Ann said:


> I make the Grandmother patten..I use them all over the house...I gave them as Christmas presents this year..I use cotton yarn and all colors they are great...


I've made cloth's too,but never heard of the grandmother pattern.Can you share the pattern please ?


----------



## Supreya (Oct 19, 2012)

Like many others I was a bit puzzled about the whole dishcloth thing. I get my cotton from the aussie equivalent of goodwill shops, usually cost me $2 for a couple of half balls of cotton. I made a couple and they knit up really fast. I enjoyed making them.The two I originally made have been in constant hard use ever since October and they show no sign of being ready to be thrown away or repurposed.


----------



## patty1 (Nov 15, 2011)

It is a great way to use up small scraps of yarn. I have some very multicolor ones and they are great. I make them very bumpy, Seed Stitch most of the time. Try one you should like it.


----------



## Shelly51 (Dec 29, 2012)

People must use them I knit 300 a year for my daughters business! I have 50 done so far!


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

I have made them a long time ago. I don't like how they ring out,it seems to be too hard to do. I don't really care for them. I think it is a waste of time. I have made place mats ,that I really like with the same kind of yarn which I like a lot better. My opinion,don't get mad.


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

Jude2444 said:


> I give them away as hostess gifts, a few wrapped in a nice ribbon with soap or something.


That sounds nice. I think I'll borrow that idea :thumbup:


----------



## secelia8 (Jan 7, 2013)

try knittingonthenet.com


----------



## dempseyleigh (Jun 23, 2011)

Dishcloth, washcloth, hot pad, potholder, compress (the bigger ones work best for this). Wet a washcloth, put it in a baggie, freeze it, works great as a compress or for little kids boo-boos. My dog has her own washcloth so I can wash around her eyes. I use the old ones to dust and to clean out the refrigerator. Coaster. Take them camping, and of course, always the impromptu gift. Plus, they're just fun and I never run out of something to do.


----------



## Puppies101 (Nov 3, 2012)

dlinke said:


> Rita Ann said:
> 
> 
> > I make the Grandmother patten..I use them all over the house...I gave them as Christmas presents this year..I use cotton yarn and all colors they are great...
> ...


Go to search at the top of the page and type in Grandmothers Dishcloth, the pattern is there. You might have to check out a few posts to get the actual pattern.


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

I make them all the time. and yes we do use them" that is when I can get some " my daughter loves them too so i am always sending her a stack of them. right now I have one on my hooks with just a k1, p1 pattern that I loveeeeeeeee. so easy and sooooooo sweet!


Nelly 58 said:


> I have noticed that a lot of you knit dishcloths. Do you actually use them for washing dishes or are there other uses for them. It seems a shame to go through all the trouble of knitting them, some with lovely patterns on them, just to use them to wash up. Or am i missing something here.


----------



## Bstevensdunn (Dec 29, 2012)

I enjoy making washcloths. They are fast and as Jed244 mentioned above, I give them away as gifts with wonderful soaps. It's a gift that is used by all.


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

wurzel said:


> I seem to have missed out somewhere. Is there a special pattern for this? If so, where can I find it.
> Lots of snow here today.


Sunday lunchtime...snow in air, fine dry flakes...the ones that stick!! Back to thread...try ebay for cotton yarn,and google "free dish/wash cloth patterns",have a bag full of yarn,folder of patterns printed,plan to make face cloths with initials on fr the craft group Christmas boxes this year.Lindseymary


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

past said:


> I use them to wash dishes, however I have also used them on my table to sit hot dishes that come from the microwave on so the hot dish doesn't sit right on my wood table. I don't bother making sure the ones used on my table match. I just grab as I'm setting the table for a meal.


Thank you for that idea. I haven't made any washcloths/dishcloths, but I think I'm going to have a go. I like the idea of using them on the dining table for hot dishes.


----------



## SuziAnne (Mar 2, 2012)

I use them as Hostess gifts. People love them. Tie 3 of contrasting colors together and give them .


----------



## carol taylor (Jan 10, 2012)

I was knitting a lot of dishcloths with sailboats, hearts, and all sorts of cute patterns. My problem is keeping my one dog from chewing them up. He has a thing for digging them out of the dirty clothes basket, taking them to his kenne and chewing them up. He doesn't chew up terrycloth wash cloths however, must be the smell of food on them or something. I gave up, too much work for a dog chewy.


----------



## SuziAnne (Mar 2, 2012)

I use them as Hostess gifts. People love them. Tie 3 of contrasting colors together and give them .


----------



## Sue1942 (May 7, 2011)

I use them for dishcloth, washcloths and even have made bibs out of some of the pattens with a little adjustment. They are great baby shower gifts.


----------



## Lori Putz (Jul 13, 2011)

I made them for the holidays too and just included a container of kitchen hand soap. I used cotton yarn with a scent and all the lovely colors were fun to make. 
I am using the bits and pieces not big enough to make a rug for the kitchen so that I have a easy rug to wash.


----------



## sandyP (Jun 20, 2012)

Here are lots of patterns for cloths for those of you that want them.
http://dishandwashclothmania.com/grandmas-favorite-dishcloth-knit/
http://www.knittingpatterncentral.com/directory/dishcloths.php
http://www.knittinghelp.com/free-patterns/categories/dishclothes-potholders
http://www.stringsandthingsyarn.com/Dishcloths.html
http://www.purlbee.com/wedding-washcloths/
These will keep you busy.


----------



## pattio (Oct 19, 2012)

I gave my granddaughter some and she folds them and she uses them to place her hot dishes on. I use them regularly. Love them to wash dishes with and as some have said so quick to knit up. Now need to make some to use as face cloths.


----------



## Keeweegirl (Oct 3, 2012)

I had never heard of them either and have been surprised at how many people knit them. I don't even recall seeing them anywhere either!


----------



## jpfries (Jan 14, 2013)

oh yes, my mom knit them by the dozens, and they cannot be compared to any others. I love to have one on the go as it is so small and easy and can be taken with you.


----------



## jpfries (Jan 14, 2013)

oh yes, my mom knit them by the dozens, and they cannot be compared to any others. I love to have one on the go as it is so small and easy and can be taken with you.


----------



## Bstevensdunn (Dec 29, 2012)

Wonderful list!


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

What kind of yarn do you use to make these. I always thought it was the cotton yarn,mayb that's why I don't care for them. To use as a hot plate, but find bery hard to wring out.


----------



## Kilky (Jul 17, 2012)

I absolutely love mine for the dishes and *HOT TIP* unlike the chemically treated disposable cloths (like chux) you can sterilise your 100% cotton dishcloths! Once you've finished the washing up give the cloth a thorough rinse, wring out all excess water (but don't completely dry) then pop in the microwave for 1 minute on high! Voila! Kills all those odour causing bacteria and ensures your not washing your dishes with those very same nasties next wash!


----------



## Patmats (Jan 14, 2013)

One year I made them for gifts for a dinner that a religious organization was having for families that did not have much. I bought small bottles of Dawn dishwashing detergent and wrapped one around each bottle with a bow.
Very useful!!!! I make them for myself and love, love, love them. I occasionally do craft shows and people look for me just to buy them, once you use them you will like them also. Knitted ones are better than the crochet ones.


----------



## missyern (Jan 23, 2011)

Everyone who has ever had one wants more.


----------



## secelia8 (Jan 7, 2013)

baby bib. great idea. I will try today after church. How do you make the add on?


----------



## secelia8 (Jan 7, 2013)

what GREAT idea. I will use on my next donation.


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

I knit my face/dish cloths all the time. I call it mindless knitting and it helps me relax. I use them in the kitchen and bathrooms and give them for gifts. Some people use them for dollies because they are so pretty.


----------



## Oldhenwife (Nov 4, 2012)

dempseyleigh said:


> ... Wet a washcloth, put it in a baggie, freeze it, works great as a compress or for little kids boo-boos. ...


What's a boo-boo?


----------



## rotarian1 (Jun 21, 2012)

We use them for dishcloths and for face cloths. My 85 year old Dad likes them for dishes because I can make them big and easy for his hands. My sisters and my daughters love them for faces and baths. And they are a great way to practice new stitches. I learned entrelac by practicing it on face cloths - used pink Peaches and Cream yarn and gifted them with a lovely pink bar of face soap.


----------



## Doreen LaVine (Jul 25, 2011)

There are several fun pattern books (I found mine on line from JoAnne) with different designs/ pictures that make terrific hostess gifts (3 tied together with a beautiful ribbon), a pick-me-up for a sick friend, shower gifts or finger towels in the guest bathroom. They are fun to make in the car on the road, while traveling or waiting your turn for an appointment! You can never have enough dish clothes!! Happy knitting.


----------



## secelia8 (Jan 7, 2013)

How do you do the adjustment for the bib. Thanks


Sue1942 said:


> I use them for dishcloth, washcloths and even have made bibs out of some of the pattens with a little adjustment. They are great baby shower gifts.


----------



## Lori Putz (Jul 13, 2011)

I usually use the cotton yarns such as Peaches and Cream (?) and Herschners has their brand that I can get a bit cheaper. It's soft and I like the work because it's mindless knitting (ie not thinking)so it can go anywhere, and the projects is done fast so I feel productive.


----------



## RiverSong (Sep 12, 2012)

Dish cloths are a great way to learn & practice a pattern. They last a really long time. I always have a clean cloth in the kitchen (no more nasty sponge). I love them for the kitchen & the bath.


----------



## Cartnick (Sep 3, 2012)

The first time I saw a pattern for dish cloths, it was large and I thought to dry dishes rather than wash dishes. I did make it up in cotton I had. Not as absorbent as terry cloth dish towels. Does any one use dish cloths to dry dishes? Was it a mistake on my part? 
Thank you.


----------



## jersjen (Jan 12, 2013)

I have just started knitting again after many years of not thinkig I had time to do it . I think these cloths would be a good place to pick up again. Where do you get a pattern for them ?


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Grandma's knitted washcloths are the only ones my grandsons will use! They love the softness and getting to pick their favorite ones.


----------



## secelia8 (Jan 7, 2013)

Try knittingonthenet.com Also RH has a site for free patterns also knittingcental.com, or just do a google search for knitted dishcloth patterns free. There are a lot of them on the internet. Good knitting. I assure you you will enjoy making and giving them.


jersjen said:


> I have just started knitting again after many years of not thinkig I had time to do it . I think these cloths would be a good place to pick up again. Where do you get a pattern for them ?


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

Nelly 58 said:


> I have noticed that a lot of you knit dishcloths. Do you actually use them for washing dishes or are there other uses for them. It seems a shame to go through all the trouble of knitting them, some with lovely patterns on them, just to use them to wash up. Or am i missing something here.


I think they look sweet in the house as do all hand-knitted things but I like to reduce the pattern and make coasters. Don't make them too involved because if they are not fairly smooth, the drink could tip over.

If something spills, they are a quick wipe and are washable.


----------



## Beve (May 5, 2012)

I knitted about 30 of them for gifts this year. Some are used for hot pads, some for dishcloths, and some for face cloths. They wring out very nicely and are great for dusting too. Also they are inexpensive and quick to make, a nice diversion from more complex patterns.


----------



## Lori Putz (Jul 13, 2011)

Cartnick said:


> The first time I saw a pattern for dish cloths, it was large and I thought to dry dishes rather than wash dishes. I did make it up in cotton I had. Not as absorbent as terry cloth dish towels. Does any one use dish cloths to dry dishes? Was it a mistake on my part?
> Thank you.


I did some for my sons and they agreed with you. They love the washcloths and the scrubbies I also make, but not the towels. Terrycloth works best.


----------



## ginnyM1W2A3 (Jun 6, 2012)

Ditto


sophie11 said:


> Once you use them, you will be hooked. I have not used a store bought cloth in years. Make them for gifts and use leftover yarn for mine. Some are 2 or 3 colors. Also a great way to learn new patterns.


Ditto :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Maisy (Feb 18, 2011)

I send away to Hobby Lobby for the cotton yarn to make dish/face cloths. The yarn is so soft. You can get more than one dish cloth from one skein of yarn. I love the pattern that starts with 3 sitches and you increase every knit row until half of it is done and the rest of it decrease every knit row. They are so easy and also look nice..


----------



## ginnyM1W2A3 (Jun 6, 2012)

Lovinknittin said:


> Nelly 58 said:
> 
> 
> > I have noticed that a lot of you knit dishcloths. Do you actually use them for washing dishes or are there other uses for them. It seems a shame to go through all the trouble of knitting them, some with lovely patterns on them, just to use them to wash up. Or am i missing something here.
> ...


----------



## ginnyM1W2A3 (Jun 6, 2012)

Lovinknittin said:


> Nelly 58 said:
> 
> 
> > I have noticed that a lot of you knit dishcloths. Do you actually use them for washing dishes or are there other uses for them. It seems a shame to go through all the trouble of knitting them, some with lovely patterns on them, just to use them to wash up. Or am i missing something here.
> ...


----------



## tielma (Nov 20, 2011)

I have knitted several for dishcloths, face cloths,and a larger size for wiping the counter. I also tried Kronit or Tunisian crochet for hot pads, potholders, etc. They are much thicker and sturdier (make good potholders, and if extra-long rectangles are great for two-hand holders for taking casseroles etc out of the oven/microwave). The only drawback I have found is that when new they are not as absorbent as I would like, but laundering usually takes care of that. Be sure to use cotton yarn for holding hot things, as others will conduct the heat or melt. And keep potholders dry, as damp or wet ones will also conduct heat.


----------



## Loish57 (Jan 19, 2013)

I will never use any other kind of dish cloth. I kmit mine with Lily Sugar and Cream, Peaches and Cream or any other 100% cotton yarn. They last forever and clean stuck on foods off so easily. I have given so many of these away.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

When I was preparing for hip replacement surgery, one of the warnings was not to use the plastic scrubby ball for the shower. That is a storage place for bacteria, and I had to be very careful to avoid infections. I made a batch of cotton dishcloths in colors to match the bathroom, the ones going from 3 stitches, increasing to the size you want, and decreasing back, all in garter stitch. I usually went to 30 stitches before the decrease. I use a fresh one for each shower. Hubby uses them to wash his face. I have some to match the kitchen and use them to wipe the table.


----------



## Brenda Verner (Aug 6, 2012)

I have made cotton throws by piecing twelve or more together. Little baby fingers don't get caught in the stitches.


----------



## dinahflo (Nov 28, 2011)

Does anyone have a favorite pattern for knitted face or washcloths? My d-I-l has crocheted a lot of dishcloths and I really like them for dishes, but they are more of an open weave feel than I would like for a face cloth.


----------



## BEMS (Aug 27, 2012)

Dishcloths are my favorite quick project. Yes, I use them in my kitchen and like them better than any store-bought cloth. It took me a while to find the patterns that suit me best - ones with a texture that are not solid but more like a lace pattern. I also use a strand of cotton and a strand of mercerized cotton together. That seems to help the cloths keep their shape. As others have said, they make great hostess gifts.


----------



## jeanr3 (Feb 7, 2012)

I never buy dish cloths either -- I don't knit them though. I use old towels and rags.

Cannot bring myself to not use these for environmental reasons....and there are always more.

Maybe one day.


----------



## Ob1NoB (Sep 1, 2012)

I absolutely love knit dishcloths, and so does my husband who does wash dishes frequently. Lily's Sugar and Cream is my favorite. We use them exclusively. Just found the Lily 100% cotton on sale for $1/ball. Bought enough to make dishcloths for all of all of my DILs. They love to help with the dishes because they like my dish cloths... who am I to stop them from their happiness. The best part is, we spend time together chatting while doing the dishes just like the old days (except instead of chatting, I was probably fighting with my sister-LOL). And, we have a dishwasher that we never use so we're also contributing to reducing our ecological footprint. A triple win (love to knit - love family time - love preserving environment for future generations).


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

I use mine all the time, and they make great gifts!

Liz


----------



## njbk55 (Apr 29, 2011)

I have several books of knitted one. One just for babies. I give them at shower gifts. The new moms always like then.


----------



## nnyl (Oct 3, 2012)

I make about 100 each year. At Christmas we always have a retreat for the ladies with a luncheon and each lady gets one on her plate to take home. Easy to do while DH is driving or waiting for Doctors etc. Enjoy Lynn


----------



## GrannyNan (Jan 17, 2013)

I would hate to use anything else for dishclothes now that I have gotten used to knitted ones. When they start looking ragged, we use them on our cars. I don't make any with fancy patterns. I buy large spools of white Sugar 'n' Cream at WalMart for a great price. I only like white ones because I bleach mine. I made the mistake of making then as gifts for family members and now they always let me know when they need more. Unfortunately, my supply suffers because of it.


----------



## GrannyNan (Jan 17, 2013)

Forgot! When hosting baby showers, I make one for each guest. I fold them like a diaper and hook with a diaper pin (if you can still find them these days). For my daughter's baby shower, we inserted a small bottle of hand cream in each diaper.


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

It's true- some of the patterns are beautiful- but once you wash dishes (or faces if that is what you made it for,) you'll be hooked! They make washing dishes so much easier and are wonderful on skin. I have taken to knitting a section on each of my dishcloths with a nasty nylon yarn (commonly used for plastic canvas I believe,)as an extra, scratch free scrubbie. All in one! Enjoy them- little work for big payoffs!


----------



## happycrafter (Sep 19, 2012)

Sandy, thank you so much for these links, I could spend hours reading these, can't wait to get started, going on Amazon now. I have a fish and chip shop and we all find bought dish cloths useless, been looking for larger cloths for years, the shop bought ones are just not big enough for the job, even the catering ones are not much better.
Thanks again.


----------



## njbk55 (Apr 29, 2011)

GrannyNan said:


> Forgot! When hosting baby showers, I make one for each guest. I fold them like a diaper and hook with a diaper pin (if you can still find them these days). For my daughter's baby shower, we inserted a small bottle of hand cream in each diaper.


I like that idea will have to remember that when my daughter and son in law have one.


----------



## pengwensgranny (Aug 3, 2011)

When learning to knit - many moons ago- I was given a pair of thick needles and a ball of string to knit a dishcloth. In those long distant days if anybody knitted dishclothes it was always with string , and usually for children to practice their knitting.
Never made one since and I have decided that life is far too short to spend time knitting items that have to be bleached etc to make sure they are safe for dishes etc.
I want my knitted items to last for years and to be passed on when out grown etc.


----------



## aliand (Oct 27, 2012)

I dicovered a new(for me, anyway) pattern for dish clothes on my last visit to Michaels. They are softer and thicker than the usual pattern I have been using and I use Bernat Handicrafter Cotton, as its the easiest for me to find in my area.

Have a look....
http://www.michaels.com/Double-Thick-Dishcloth/30266,default,pd.html


----------



## .79315 (Dec 5, 2012)

I crochet and when I make a dishcloth (for washing dishes) I always make them square and put a hanging loop on the corner. I am also blessed with a dishwasher and when not in use I hang my dishcloth in the dishwasher. I also hang my dishcloth in the dishwasher (out of the way of moving parts and the detergent dispenser) while the dishwasher is running to clean and sanitize it.


----------



## everreddy (Mar 18, 2011)

Kilky said:


> I absolutely love mine for the dishes and *HOT TIP* unlike the chemically treated disposable cloths (like chux) you can sterilise your 100% cotton dishcloths! Once you've finished the washing up give the cloth a thorough rinse, wring out all excess water (but don't completely dry) then pop in the microwave for 1 minute on high! Voila! Kills all those odour causing bacteria and ensures your not washing your dishes with those very same nasties next wash!


Thanks for this brilliant idea now I will make some as the only thing putting me off was the thought of a soggy cloth laying around.


----------



## Sumarru (Jul 15, 2011)

I have knitted a number of dishcloths as gifts and some for myself. I find that the dishcloth never seems to dry between usings and is always wet and kind of soggy. Unpleasant. Any way around this? I use the Sugar and Cream cotton yarn


----------



## Memom9 (Sep 7, 2012)

Knit dishcloths/washcloths are just amazing. I have made so many I have lost count. When I "goof"on a new pattern that I am trying I just add it to my personal stash. Many have been given as gifts, wrapped over a bar of unusual soap or a small bottle of special hand lotion , tied with a piece of the yarn I used, and put in a small basket. I donated about 16 to my church bazaar in the fall and they sold all but 2. Larger versions make good kitchen hand towels. I have knit some patterns with double yarn to be used for hot mats and/ or table doilies. The possibilities are endless. When they become too worn out looking for dishes or for face cloths they make great scrub cloths. Quick project to fit in between other larger and more complicated ones. Try some of the plethora of free patterns that are on the Internet.


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

My daughter has asked for 2 knit cloths for each of her eldest daughters, age 6 and 3. They go to swimming lessons and afer when drying themseles off, they find a soft cotton or cotton bamboo knit cloth very absorbant and easier to handle than a towel. I knit them using their favourite pictures and colourd.


----------



## newland (Jan 20, 2013)

How are these made?


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

After using my dishcloth I rinse it well,wring it outand drape it across the sink divider in my double sink. That way it dries.LOve my dishcloths and wouldn't use anything else but none of the girls in my family like them. All use sponges.


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

have made so many of the dishcloths and every one I have given one or more to, always want more......I use a cotton yarn and they wash up great in the laundry.....try them, you'll like them..........


----------



## julie windham (Feb 21, 2011)

Last year I knitted dishcloths for all the folks at my vet's office. After one was finished, I noticed that it had an obvious error, so I passed it on to my husband (he does the dishes). He has used it throughout 2012 and it has faded some in the wash but is still in good shape, so they do last quite a long time.


----------



## julie windham (Feb 21, 2011)

And there are so many patterns that you can make them to fit anyone's interests.


----------



## comebackknitter (Oct 9, 2011)

What did you charge for dishcloths?


Memom9 said:


> Knit dishcloths/washcloths are just amazing. I have made so many I have lost count. When I "goof"on a new pattern that I am trying I just add it to my personal stash. Many have been given as gifts, wrapped over a bar of unusual soap or a small bottle of special hand lotion , tied with a piece of the yarn I used, and put in a small basket. I donated about 16 to my church bazaar in the fall and they sold all but 2. Larger versions make good kitchen hand towels. I have knit some patterns with double yarn to be used for hot mats and/ or table doilies. The possibilities are endless. When they become too worn out looking for dishes or for face cloths they make great scrub cloths. Quick project to fit in between other larger and more complicated ones. Try some of the plethora of free patterns that are on the Internet.


----------



## comebackknitter (Oct 9, 2011)

I too have knit many dishcloths but need to knit more because I have given them all away. I knit one for my gd with her initial on it. Friends say they love them, one friend said oh, they are too pretty to use as dish cloths, my daughter uses hers as a hot pad.


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

I love knitting dish cloths, I use up all types of left over yarn. I prewash dishes before putting in dishwasher and use them for wiping counter tops. They are great. Also make softer ones for the bath.


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

I love knitted dishcloths for doing the dishes. Thats all I use now. Some folks knit them with acrylic and use them for bath cloths but I dont like for that. To each his own.


----------



## Oldhenwife (Nov 4, 2012)

jeanr3 said:


> I never buy dish cloths either -- I don't knit them though. I use old towels and rags.
> 
> Cannot bring myself to not use these for environmental reasons....and there are always more.


Same here. I gave a lot to a woman on freecycle who wanted to use them for nappies for her baby. She was delighted at the pile I was able to donate.

I think I'd be bored to b*gg*ry knitting dishcloths! there are far more important things in life.


----------



## redman (Aug 30, 2012)

Which brand(s) of cotton yarn is best for knitted dishrags? I have made them and have had them given to me. Although I use a fabric softener when washing them, they are hard and rough.


----------



## jassy (Sep 17, 2011)

I use mine for washing up in the kitchen, they make great tuck in gifts and fun gift if I've been invited some where. Make some, you will love them and never use anything else.


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

Nelly, 

Most people use them...they are a great way to learn new stitches. They are much better for washing dishes than any commercial dishclothes you can buy and dishcloth yarn in quite inexpensive. They also last longer although the darker colors do fade.

My daughter comes to my house and goes through my pile of them and grabs the ones she likes. I don't mind....she really likes them and I can always make more.


----------



## jbaumgart (Oct 7, 2011)

I use them and love them instead of the store-bought variety! So far mine have held up through many washings with hot water and bleach without a problem. Try it..you'll like it! You might even become "obsessed" with making them like my dearest good buddy


----------



## comebackknitter (Oct 9, 2011)

Vinegar will help soften them.


jassy said:


> I use mine for washing up in the kitchen, they make great tuck in gifts and fun gift if I've been invited some where. Make some, you will love them and never use anything else.


----------



## Rainbow1313 (Dec 28, 2012)

Hi, I make LOTS of washcloths smaller versions for baby's and give 7 in a package so that as they wear out a new one is in easy reach. I sometimes add a paper slip between the last 2 washcloths that is a reminder to call me for more washcloths. I ALWAYS get a call. 
They have so many colors and types of soft baby cotton/bamboo to use. :-D


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

It's nice to have something pretty to use for our everyday (neverending) tasks!


----------



## comebackknitter (Oct 9, 2011)

Another thought: I take my dishcloth wip with me when going to the doctor and for waiting in line to pick up grandchildren from school.


----------



## Hilda (Apr 23, 2011)

I prefer to knit my dish cloths loosly so that they will dry out when hung over the faucet. Many of us remember our mother's telling us to hang the dish cloth and not to toss it in the sink!


----------



## sadocd (Jul 8, 2011)

jbaumgart said:


> I use them and love them instead of the store-bought variety! So far mine have held up through many washings with hot water and bleach without a problem. Try it..you'll like it! You might even become "obsessed" with making them like my dearest good buddy


Hey, I'm the good buddy and I admit I am obsessed with dishcloths. They are my go to project when I am bored with what I am working on at the moment. I agree with jbaumgart, my good buddy, that they last the longest through many washings and really do the job. Isn't it strange how a subject like dishcloths can create pages and pages of comments. I guess I'm not the only one who is obsessed.


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

I have a couple of friends who suffer from psoriasis. They regularly request me to make cloths out of acrylic yarn for them to use in exfoliating the dead skin, and say it works better than anything. I made one with a duck on it for one of them, as a joke, and her husband snagged it and has made it his own washcloth! *LOL*


----------



## nonichinski (Nov 2, 2012)

They say that because they dry quickly they don't harbour bacteria like a sponge. Also if you have 2 or 3 you can wash one every day. I make mine in those luscious variegated cottons and this Christmas gave little bundles of three away as hostess gifts.


----------



## tired n' cranky (Aug 2, 2011)

I use mine to wash dishes and the ones for face washing are always white. I don't usually knit a pattern other than a yarnover along the edge. I have a couple of male friends in MI who received a washcloth and a bar of almond soap for Christmas. I wrapped the bar of soap in the cloth and tied it with raffia. My husband thought is was a bit girly until he used the soap and washcloth that I gave him!


----------



## bmeredith101 (Dec 3, 2012)

sandyP said:


> Here are lots of patterns for cloths for those of you that want them.
> http://dishandwashclothmania.com/grandmas-favorite-dishcloth-knit/
> http://www.knittingpatterncentral.com/directory/dishcloths.php
> http://www.knittinghelp.com/free-patterns/categories/dishclothes-potholders
> ...


Thanks for the links! 
I have been trying a few dishcloth patterns and have been discarding the patterns I didn't like. I am working on one now I love! Double Moss. A lot of you probably already know this stitch but for newbys like me here it is.

Worsted Weight 100% cotton yarn (I am using Lily Sugar n Cream green/white varigated. The pattern would stand out better in a solid) 70.9 g/2.5 oz ball, 120 yards)
Needles: Size 6
CO 43 sts
Knit 3 rows.
Row 1: k4, *p1, k1, rep from * to last 3 sts, k3
Row 2: k3, p1, *k1, p1, rep from * to last 3 sts, k3
Row 3: repeat row 2
Row 4: repeat row 1
Repeat Rows 1-4 a total of 14 times.
Knit 3 rows.
BO.
Finished size: Approximately 9 x 9 square.


----------



## icesissy (Jan 20, 2013)

I can't knit enough dishclothes for family and friends. Just when I think I'm ahead and go on to another project I go through my stash. Love to see their faces when I give them a couple.


----------



## cdb1949 (Jan 26, 2011)

I wouldn't run for a dishcloth, make them with softer yarn and call them your special face cloth. Those are, indeed, special!


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Nelly 58 said:


> I have noticed that a lot of you knit dishcloths. Do you actually use them for washing dishes or are there other uses for them. It seems a shame to go through all the trouble of knitting them, some with lovely patterns on them, just to use them to wash up. Or am i missing something here.


My personal reason for making dish/face/body cloths.
Sooo many people ask me for them.
Another reason, as far as design goes: I look at new stitches all the time. I like knitting up the cloths using a new stitch pattern that I would like to use on a shawl, sweater, whatever, to see how much I like it, and how it turns out. I only use cotton yarn, so can't use this for guage, but I have really enjoyed doing them. I am making a dozen for a neice who is getting ready to move to a new place soon. She asked me to make her some!


----------



## cdb1949 (Jan 26, 2011)

These are great for those who are just learning to knit/crochet or are trying to improve their knitting/crocheting. Use the earlier ones where a stitch may have been dropped for yourself. When you get happy with your results, bundle them in 4-6 cloths and tie with pretty ribbon for gifts. I love mine


----------



## debbiex4 (Jan 25, 2011)

i make and use these also, what is the grandmother one. i wouldn't want to be missing out on something good.
debbie


----------



## Andsewitgoes (Dec 20, 2012)

My best friend made me one and I have been hooked on making them ever since. I use them for dishes and washcloths. I give as little thank you gifts to friends also.


----------



## spinnerbee (Sep 13, 2012)

Lots of people love the hand knit dish cloths and want to use nothing else. I belong to a group that makes things for craft fairs and dish cloths are always a number one seller. There are great sites for specialty ones, too. I do the runes for my Scandinavian group.


----------



## ELareau (Nov 4, 2012)

I knit several cloths in soft cotton as part of the decorations for my niece's baby shower. She then had a good supply of baby washcloths to use when my grandniece arrived.


----------



## Nelly 58 (Oct 30, 2012)

WOW. I've just googled dishcloth pattern. There's loads. I think I might be making some of them. Not as dishcloths but face cloths. There's so many nice patterns that I can make. Got my eye on a few already. Only prob I've only got navy or beige cotton at the moment but shall use them for practice. I take back what I said about them being a waste of time to make. Already thinking of lots of uses


----------



## ntclarno (Nov 28, 2012)

They are the best dishcloths. I use one a day so they never get stale. All colors bleach and still look good. They are quick esp if you find a pattern you love.


----------



## Brussels (Dec 29, 2012)

Hi: I have knit lots and lots of them. They make nice gifts and everyone loves them.

USEFUL HINT: When finished in the kitchen for the day, I rinse the cloth out well. Put in the microwave for 45 seconds, and hang to dry. NO MORE SOUR SMELLING DISHCLOTHES.


----------



## Cartnick (Sep 3, 2012)

Thank you for your reply. As I continued reading, someone uses large dish cloths as hot plates on her dining table. So that's what I'm going to do with this large one that I made. Now I'm eager to start making smaller ones as wash cloths for body/ face and for dishes. I have lots of cotton yarn that someone gave to me; it will be perfect!
Have a wonderful day!


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

I use them all the time. If I use Love This Cotton from Hobby Lobby--it is softer--they are for wash cloths and the sugar & Cream or Peaches & Cream are used for dish cloths.


----------



## Jenseydun (Dec 31, 2012)

wurzel said:


> I seem to have missed out somewhere. Is there a special pattern for this? If so, where can I find it.
> Lots of snow here today.


I usually just knit mine on the diagonal with yarn overs until it gets to a width I like, then start reducing and voila, a perfect square washcloth. There are fancier patterns but this gets the job done.


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

The thing is..... because of the texture of the knitted fabric, and the absorbent cotton yarn, these "wash-up-cloths" absorb more, and gently scrub more than purchased cloths or sponges of the same size. When wiping down a counter, there are no bubbles or residue left on the surface. It is a "clean swipe". The nubby texture of the cloth, scrubs dishes, pans and silver effectively, and easily, making these cloths the "go-to" cloth for almost any kitchen cleaning job! VERY OFTEN, once you have used one, you will not go back to the "old sponge" and purchased cloth. Many use them for "facecloths" and swear by them, or "baby-bath" cloths. They are actually, fast and easy to knit! JUST TRY ONE..... from someone who loves them!


----------



## trishaann (Sep 22, 2012)

I love my dishcloths, also. I often will wash them in the dishwasher by hooking them thru the dividers on the top rack . This holds them securely and they get very clean.


----------



## MiamiKnitter (Sep 4, 2012)

Got a book -48 dishcloth patterns. Swore I'd make each one. did it! Gave them as hostess gifts, to all my book club pals and golf gals. They all swear that they love them and use the a lot. I keep many for myself - because I've used up left over cotton yarns - in a myriad of colors. They are super - use them everywhere in the house. My daughter has a lot of mine too - and only uses them. Same with the dil. Good for all of us. I get to use leftover yarns and they get put to good use.


----------



## Syl (Apr 10, 2011)

I have whipped up the round dishcloth patterns in the varigated red, green and white, and my family and friends have used them to put their poinssetta plants on them. If I use smaller needles for a tighter knit, they are used as hot pads. I keep all of my family and friends supplied. Michaels just had a sale on Sugar N'Cream for $1.00 a ball!!!!! I bought 20 balls of various colors. I can hardly wait to get started on knitting different patterns!


----------



## Sandy L Hurd (Jan 19, 2013)

Hot Flashes! Do you place the dish cloth in the freezer in between the hot flashes? I have said I would like to make a scarf that holds ice or ice cubes for my frequent flashes!


----------



## Redhatchris (Apr 21, 2012)

I love my knitted dishcloths. They "grab" when you wipe the counter. They can be washed in the dish washer, sterilized in the microwave and they last a very long time. I also use them to practice new stitch patterns. They do make lovely hostess gifts. I just found a pattern shaped like a leaf- not a square cloth, but one actually shaped like a leaf; I am so excited to begin knitting it. It will also be an opportunity for me to learn ssk and m1.
Try it, you'll like it.
There are 100's of free patterns on line.


----------



## bshook (Jun 11, 2011)

i make all my cloths and use them for dishes won't use anything else this is my very fav pattern so far you can see mine and the link to where the pattern is here http://www.frugalmeasures.blogspot.com/2012/06/easy-striped-dishcloth.html i like it because of the size it is smaller then the regular ones you normally see patterns for just perfect for me


----------



## knittinana (Jan 20, 2013)

I lime to make ribbed ones because they scour so well. My daughter hates them. She detects a funky odor in them after they've been laundered. I use cotton yarn. Anyone else have this problem? Any solutions?


----------



## everreddy (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi did I read you correctly about washing the knitted dishcloths in the dishwasher that's an amazing tip thank you


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

knittinana said:


> I lime to make ribbed ones because they scour so well. My daughter hates them. She detects a funky odor in them after they've been laundered. I use cotton yarn. Anyone else have this problem? Any solutions?


Someone else suggested she rinses them after use, then puts them in the microwave for 4 5 seconds. The other thing for any smell would be to put a cup of white vinegar in the washer with the load containing the dish cloths. That brightens your wash, and kills any smell, and helps soften the fabrics.


----------



## sadocd (Jul 8, 2011)

newland said:


> How are these made?


I don't know if anyone has answered your question, but there are links posted for many patterns which can be crocheted or knitted. There are hundreds of patterns to choose from but my favorite one has always been the basic knitted Grandmas Favorite and also the crocheted Diamond Dishcloth from Around The Crochet Table. The diamond pattern has a little loop on one corner. Both of these patterns can be found at the combined sites of http://www.crochetpatterncentral.com or http://www.knittingpatterncentral.com. You can switch back and forth on this site from knitting pattern directory to crochet pattern directory.


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

I love my dish and wash cloths. They work much better than the store ones and last a long time.


----------



## catnana (Jan 16, 2013)

You are right seems like a lot of trouble. I enjoy how quickly they knit up. I have made them learning a new stitches. Then I can get through all the problems on something small. The knitted dishcloth/washcloth seems nicer to me then the crocheted ones. I have done a lot of both. I have four daughters that EXPECT dishcloths and scrubbies every Christmas. I don't use anything other than the cotton, the other blends don't soak up the water and leave things all wet. Try it out, you may enjoy them. If not no worries )


----------



## tielma (Nov 20, 2011)

Don't use fabric softener in your laundry/drier. It makes things less absorbent and after a while they'll feel stiff to the touch when dry. Said to be bad for your machines, too. Use white vinegar 1/2 cup in final rinse.


----------



## Fourel (Jun 25, 2012)

My mother used them as doilies, as gifts, washcloths and facecloths.


----------



## dkwolf (Oct 26, 2012)

i don't do dishcloths that often, cuz my eldest step~daughter crochets them for christmas, so we have a good number of them. however i will knit and crochet scarves to try out new techniques and new stitches. then if the item is good, i donate them, if not, then hte item is frogged and the yarn reused.

however, i have seen some beautiful lapghans, baby blankets, and spreads made of pieced together washcloths. especially if it is a group effort. my knitting group in the area did one a few springs ago, where everyone made a cloth the same size in a pastel color with a ducky in the center. all those individual cloths made a great blankie!

that same group made cloths for christmas last year, to go in personal care kits {with soap, shampoo, toothpaste, toothbrush, deodorant, etc} to be given to the women and children at the region's domestic abuse shelter.

i'd think that maybe some cloths could be joined together in a strip to so a scarf for spring or fall, something a lil lighter for the folks in cold climes that need something but not too heavy during the non~winter months.


----------



## Carynjoyb (Nov 4, 2012)

I never use them to wash dishes. I use them to dry my hands (saves on paper towels) and dry off the counters and around the sink. They are also nice to use in the bath/shower and on the face. They work up great with knit or crochet.



Nelly 58 said:


> I have noticed that a lot of you knit dishcloths. Do you actually use them for washing dishes or are there other uses for them. It seems a shame to go through all the trouble of knitting them, some with lovely patterns on them, just to use them to wash up. Or am i missing something here.


----------



## Crafty Joan (Jan 20, 2013)

I've never knitted dishcloths but I would like to. Do you have to use special dishcloth cotton or would any cotton yarn be alright to use ?


----------



## Carynjoyb (Nov 4, 2012)

Oh yes, hot plates too...forgot about using them for that. I do have a floral potholder that I made and can't use it for fear of it getting soiled. I have it hanging in the kitchen. :O)



kacki said:


> I have knitted several but can't bring myself to use them for the purpose they were intended. I use them as hot pads and hang a few up for decor. Crazy, I know, but just can't do it! LOL


----------



## JuneS (Nov 3, 2011)

My best friend doesn't want to ruin the ones I made for her so she uses them as hot pads under dishes on her dining table.


----------



## Danny (Jan 20, 2013)

When you see how well knitted dish cloths clean glass, you'll have a full-time job!


----------



## SDKATE (Dec 18, 2012)

I use mine all the time. Slowly using up my supply of store bought ones for the knitted or crocheted kind. I have several that I have sewed nylon net to one side as a scrubby, some are soft enough to give as baby sets, some are soft enough to use on your face or in the shower. I just love being able to pick and choose rather than have ones that shred if I use them a lot, AND then when they do being to deterriorate, I use them for dusting,


----------



## Mayate (Jun 12, 2012)

I use the 'Grandmother' pattern also with the exception that I use a seed stitch to make it nice and bumpy. 

Haven't used them in the kitchen, but I make for washcloths, and make a larger size for hand towels. 

My daughter requested finger tip towels for her guest bath for when they had summer pool and barbeque parties. I made 24 of 5"x5" in a variety of colors. She rolled them and put them in a pretty basket. A handy bin nearby for the guest to dry their hands and toss in for the laundry.


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

As you can see we all love them. I have yet to knit any but when asked what I would like for xmas I always say cotten knit dish clothes. I have a question though, what is a "mothers pattern" and is there a pattern out there that can make them just a little larger, like a mini hand towel???


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

I use them to wash up with and do my dishes. They last forever!! Its worth the time!


----------



## Storteboom (Nov 21, 2011)

sweetsue said:


> No, that's what I use them for. Of course, you can have face cloths too.
> One of mine is so soft, I have it beside my computer for hot flushes.


I am laughing at your last comment ...ok a new use for dishcloth...lol


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

Where do we get the hemp?


----------



## snoekie (Jun 17, 2012)

How do you knit the Grandmother Pattern Dishcloth ?
I would really like to know please.
Can you show a picture, or the pattern will be appreciate.
xx South Africa.


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

I ment to say what is a "GrandMothers Pattern"??


----------



## Mayate (Jun 12, 2012)

Gweneth 1946 said:


> I ment to say what is a "GrandMothers Pattern"??


Easy peasy.

Grandmother's Favorite Dishcloth
Designer: Unknown
Rating: Easy
Materials: Sugar and Cream yarn; Size 6 or 7 needles (US)

Instructions:
Cast on 4 stitches
Row 1: Knit 4
Row 2: Knit 2, yarn over, knit across the row. Repeat Row 2 until you have 44 stitches on the needle.
Knit 1, Knit 2 together, yarn over, knit 2 together, knit to the end of the row.

Repeat Row 3 until you have 4 stitches on the needle. You can now either bind off or do a round of single crochet and make a little loop of chain stitches in one corner so you can hang the cloth to dry when you are finished using it.

I do the seed stitch on mine.


----------



## snoekie (Jun 17, 2012)

Thank you so very much.
My yarn, next to me taking my needles out know.
Ready steady go!

Thanks for quick reply


----------



## E P S (Nov 27, 2012)

I knitted some plain dish cloths/wash cloths and gave them as a gift at a baby shower. I take some with me when I travel, go shopping, or to the doctors. If their are no paper towels you have something to dry your hands with.


----------



## snoekie (Jun 17, 2012)

Do you knit them with any wool leftovers or just a certain kind 
Like cotton.
Oh yes knitting is therapy for me too, better than any thing els. Just me and my needles and wool
Sout Africa


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

They are also great to put between pots and pans, glass dishes, skillets, etc. when you store them.


----------



## Mayate (Jun 12, 2012)

Judy M said:


> They are also great to put between pots and pans, glass dishes, skillets, etc. when you store them.


What a great idea! I use paper towels between my frying pans and they are always so messy looking.


----------



## ginnyinnr (May 20, 2012)

Nelly 58 said:


> I have noticed that a lot of you knit dishcloths. Do you actually use them for washing dishes or are there other uses for them. It seems a shame to go through all the trouble of knitting them, some with lovely patterns on them, just to use them to wash up. Or am i missing something here.


I won't make any more. I made the heart pattern in white. I don't like the cotton yarn, it has no ease to it if you are a tight knitter. I think I'll give it to my GD for a Barbie blanket.


----------



## Nelly 58 (Oct 30, 2012)

I like the idea of finger tip towels. Be handy for when the granchildren come round. I've no idea what they do to the hand towel in the bathroom but always end up on the floor. So if I do some small ones means less washing and could even make them personal for them


----------



## ginnyinnr (May 20, 2012)

Nelly 58 said:


> I have noticed that a lot of you knit dishcloths. Do you actually use them for washing dishes or are there other uses for them. It seems a shame to go through all the trouble of knitting them, some with lovely patterns on them, just to use them to wash up. Or am i missing something here.


I forgot to say that it looks like white string and when knitted up looks like white string.


----------



## Jean K (Sep 9, 2011)

An additional note. Don't wash your sharp knives with them, as the blade will cut the yarn. I keep a nylon-covered sponge in the dishwater for that purpose. Everyone I know loves them for dishes and face washing.


----------



## marymcdonald (Jan 20, 2013)

I have knitted two the same size and then crocheted them together and use them as potholders instead of dishclothes I use different designs. I have people request for me to make them for them at christmas.


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

Because they are made of cotton they can get stinky when hung to dry. A friend suggested a final rinse with cold water after use, wring well and hang to air dry. I started doing this and they rarely get smelly.


----------



## snoekie (Jun 17, 2012)

My granny pattern dishcloth is halfway allready .
I am sure you can do at 3 dishcloths in a day in this pattern.
Love it!
South Africa


----------



## snoekie (Jun 17, 2012)

My granny pattern dishcloth is halfway allready .
I am sure you can do at 3 dishcloths in a day in this pattern.
Love it!
South Africa


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

My favorite cloth to use for washing the kitchen counters and the stove are my knitted cloths.


----------



## snoekie (Jun 17, 2012)

My granny pattern dishcloth is halfway allready .
I am sure you can do at 3 dishcloths in a day in this pattern.
Love it!
South Africa


----------



## Mrs. Mac (Feb 10, 2011)

I am with you, Jude! My friends love to receive them as gifts, for any occasion. I plan to make a few as prizes to put on our bingo table at our Senior citizen Center. I haven't made any of the soap holders from cotton yarn yet, but I once crocheted them from crochet thread to hold the little slivers of bar soap, in order to use up in the shower. These are very handy and appreciated. If you love to knit or crochet, surely there are times when you need to just knit on something simple to make a simple but useful item, for whomever will appreciate it. Just sayin'....


Jude2444 said:


> I give them away as hostess gifts, a few wrapped in a nice ribbon with soap or something.


----------



## snoekie (Jun 17, 2012)

I do not know how to make soap holders.
But I am sure that come in handy in the bathroom.
Any pattern to share?
South Africa


----------



## KayRedHat (Dec 11, 2012)

Not everyone uses them...my but daughter loves them, and I keep her supplied with new ones!


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

snoekie said:


> I do not know how to make soap holders.
> But I am sure that come in handy in the bathroom.
> Any pattern to share?
> South Africa


Google it. You will be swam ped! *LOL*

Also, if you want to make scrubbies, google "tawashi" (Japanese term for these little items* You will also find great patterns for those.


----------



## grammir (Jan 20, 2013)

I am looking for a face cloth pattern. Any suggestions?


----------



## laurie4 (Nov 3, 2011)

i like them but use the store bought ones too when mine are looking bad i use them to wash walls they work great


----------



## candybooth (Sep 16, 2011)

I use them for dishcloths and facecloths. There are organizations that use them also.

Candace


----------



## connieconstance (Jun 22, 2012)

I gave one to my daughter for Christmas
and she loves it. wants me to knit her another one.
which I will do


----------



## Joyce15 (Jan 18, 2013)

I. Use them all the time give them as a quick gift and have supplied our church bazaars wither for their boutiques.


----------



## 7953Princess (Sep 20, 2011)

I use them all the time. My friend's fight over them.


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

KnittingVal said:


> So do you make them from pure cotton yarn? Is that the most suitable? Has anyone used cotton and bomboo mix yarns? I guess if they are being used as face cloths you would need a soft yarn and for dishcloths something different.
> Both would need to be able to take washing well and hot water. I notice on the ball bands of some pure cottons and also cotton, bamboo mix that it says wash in cold water or lukewarm water. Maybe they can take hot water even although the band advises differently? Would be interested in everyone's thoughts before I venture into making some .


I found a bag of imported yarn at a thrift store that is unsurpassable for making dish cloths. It's from a German co. called GGH and the yarn is called Raffinesse. It's a blend of 45% cotton, 35% pothethylene, and 20% rayon/viscose. I have no idea if it's still available anywhere, but fortunately it was a big bag with tons of skeins so I'm set for a while. It's certainly not pretty, kind of a beige color, but I think it's probably indestructible, scrubs perfectly and wrings almost dry. It probably wouldn't do for a hostess gift unless you knew the person you gave it to as a very practical type but it really is the best blend I've ever run across for dish cloths.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Jean K said:


> An additional note. Don't wash your sharp knives with them, as the blade will cut the yarn. I keep a nylon-covered sponge in the dishwater for that purpose. Everyone I know loves them for dishes and face washing.


I never wash my sharp knives in the dishwasher as the detergent tends to dull the blades. Also I store them in a drawer in paper towel tubes / rollers. Decorate the outside of the tubes with contact paper.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

grammir said:


> I am looking for a face cloth pattern. Any suggestions?


Just search for dishcloth patterns. Read back as I listed 2 web sites for patterns for knit and crochet.


----------



## 1953knitter (Mar 30, 2011)

My knit dish/wash clothes are the only thing I use. I put a few in my children's stockings at Christmas. Keep a few extra on hand, they make great gifts. I've never had anything but positive feed back and most people ask me for another "when I don't have anything else to knit."


----------



## RobinJ (Jan 3, 2013)

When I was out kayaking, I pulled into shore, and was waiting for my ride back, and this nice woman taught me how to make knitted swiffer covers ! I actually think this is funny, but I made them for my kids for Christmas stocking stuffers - and they LOVE them - such a quicky little idea . . .


----------



## crafteegram (Apr 16, 2012)

Valjean said:


> I use them as face washers,all my family love them and are always asking for more!!!


Valjean, Do you use the Sugar n Cream yarn or some other kind? knit or crochet? and what size hook or needle. Thanks, Mary Ann


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

I make a lot of dishcloths. I use them in the kitchen to wipe up (I don't handwash dishes). And I use them in the bathroom as facecloths.

My daughter loves them and regularly requests them. She was telling her MIL about them and she wanted some too so I made her some. Now she is hooked too! :mrgreen:

They are also great small projects to tryout new stitch patterns. :thumbup:


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

Once you learn the PROCESS of the GRANDMOTHER STITCH Pattern, increasing, decreasing and keeping the same number of stitches on the needle...., and continuing the edging, you know the PROCESS.... it ADAPTS well to making a NUBBY NECKTIE SCARF... of any size or dimension. I LIKED IT with CHUNKY YARN, with tapered ends. The edge created is actually really nice. I have made the edge narrower and wider, just depending. I have also made both scarves and dishcloths, with seed stitch.... and stockingnette, and other patterns, besides garter. I just adapted it to my extra yarn I had, and my whim.


----------



## evelene (Oct 9, 2011)

I think probably the fun is in the making of them


----------



## michelleinkona (Nov 2, 2012)

I use them when I take a bath. I have got everyone here at my house hooked. They really exfoliate your skin and they are such a nice quick fix when you just feel like whipping something up. You know that sense of satisfaction. I make so many in different colors that I have them for gifts for any occasion. I wrap three up with a nice smelling homemade soap and whalaa, you have a gift.


----------



## Whalestooth (Nov 25, 2012)

Has anyone used netting in the knitting like the crocheted scrubbies. I was wondering if it would work with the knitted ones


----------



## m_azingrace (Mar 14, 2012)

HubbyDearest has no appreciation for dishcloths, and for that reason I don't knit those. But I do knit face cloths. I call them "beauty cloths" when I give them for gifts.


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

grammir said:


> I am looking for a face cloth pattern. Any suggestions?


Same patterns work for either face cloths or dish cloths. And the patterns do come in varying sizes


----------



## Bobbie B (Jan 7, 2013)

I love to knit dish clothes and I do use them, they are also good for washing grandchildren!!


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

Whalestooth said:


> Has anyone used netting in the knitting like the crocheted scrubbies. I was wondering if it would work with the knitted ones


 There are patterns for them, especially for the tawashis. However I've never made one that way because in this benighted little town the only place to buy knitting/craft stuff is the local Wal-Mart Super Store, which carries very little in knitting supplies and has no fabric section. That means I can't buy tulle or netting to make them wioth.


----------



## Whalestooth (Nov 25, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

Here are some of my favorite sites:

http://criminyjickets.blogspot.com/2006/07/garterlac-dishcloth.html

http://www.designsbyemily.com/freepatterns/

http://www.knitsbyrachel.com/page12.html

http://www.roxeesknittingfun.blogspot.com/search/label/Free%20patterns

http://knitmama78.blogspot.com/2009/06/lake-ariel-dishcloth-free-pattern.html

http://berlinswhimsy.typepad.com/berlins_whimsy/2008/05/knitted-kitchen-scrubbie-tutorial.html

http://www.pickles.no/easy-peasy-dish-cloths/


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Love 'em . They're very absorbant


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

I have a Swiffer floor mop. Instead of buying the pads with cleaner on them I use them to wrap on the swiffer mop and use my handy dandy spray bottle with my vinegar and water cleaner I use for everything and clean the floors. I wet the cloth first and spray the floor with my vinegar mixture and mop away. Then I take it off rinse it out and go over the floor with just the wet mop cloth. Works great for theose. I love mine.


----------



## Whalestooth (Nov 25, 2012)

Thanks for all the links


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

sam0767 said:


> I have a Swiffer floor mop. Instead of buying the pads with cleaner on them I use them to wrap on the swiffer mop and use my handy dandy spray bottle with my vinegar and water cleaner I use for everything and clean the floors. I wet the cloth first and spray the floor with my vinegar mixture and mop away. Then I take it off rinse it out and go over the floor with just the wet mop cloth. Works great for theose. I love mine.


somewhere I actually have a pattern to knit one to fit a Swiffer-type mop


----------



## 20603 (May 13, 2011)

Marvelous dishcloth to try new stitches, great to learn lace on. I have very fancy dishcloths and use them every day. I use them as my mindless knitting. When doing complex patterns, nice to have sometimes you can get finished quickly.


----------



## gretagirl14 (Nov 12, 2012)

please try one, you will love the durability, they wash up beautifully and are quick to make, once you try them, you'll not buy a dishcloth again.


----------



## bakerdl (Jan 22, 2011)

I use them for dishes a, they last forever, and I use I love my cotton sometimes for face clothes. I always have some on hand for small gifts.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

Dowager said:


> sam0767 said:
> 
> 
> > I have a Swiffer floor mop. Instead of buying the pads with cleaner on them I use them to wrap on the swiffer mop and use my handy dandy spray bottle with my vinegar and water cleaner I use for everything and clean the floors. I wet the cloth first and spray the floor with my vinegar mixture and mop away. Then I take it off rinse it out and go over the floor with just the wet mop cloth. Works great for theose. I love mine.
> ...


Lots of them here: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#sort=best&query=swiffer


----------



## bakerdl (Jan 22, 2011)

yes, I agree, I started making them for the purpose of learning new stitches.


----------



## sueba (Jul 13, 2012)

Next you are in a yarn store, Walmart or such, buy 1 ball of cotton yarn. With a size 7 or 8 needle cast on 38 sts.
Make a size you would use as a dishcloth, and bind off.
After using that cloth, you should known how good they feel,
and work. Until I did that, I didn't.


----------



## bethnegrey (Aug 24, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> I make them, use them, and love them. Yes, they do wear out pretty fast, but the nice thing is that they knit up pretty fast. It's a good way to practice a new stitch pattern or just take a break from whatever long-term project you're working on.


My mom, my sister and I have used nothing but these for years and they're pretty much indestructible! They do fade (especially since I swish mine through bleach and water occasionally) but these things are tough! In fact, my sister and a friend of hers used their old ones to wash down my sister and brother-in-law's two-story house up in NW Washington some years ago. They did a perfect job!


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

Dowager said:


> sam0767 said:
> 
> 
> > I have a Swiffer floor mop. Instead of buying the pads with cleaner on them I use them to wrap on the swiffer mop and use my handy dandy spray bottle with my vinegar and water cleaner I use for everything and clean the floors. I wet the cloth first and spray the floor with my vinegar mixture and mop away. Then I take it off rinse it out and go over the floor with just the wet mop cloth. Works great for theose. I love mine.
> ...


I tried a pattern that fits on a swiffer mop and didn't like it first time I used it. So I just use a discloth. It covers it completly and works great.


----------



## Crassnalou (Nov 30, 2012)

so I assume must be cotton? all cotton?


----------



## Novice Sandy (Apr 16, 2011)

I also wondered if they should be used on "dishes of all things." But I started helping a lady, recovering from breast CA, who crochets and knits all the time. ( And I mean all the time. I have rarely, if ever, seen her with out a hook or needles in her hands.) All she has for her kitchen are crocheted dishcloths. So I use them. My worry about whether or not they would wring out well was unfounded. I found that I love those crocheted dishcloths more than store bought ones. They seem to wear well and are "user friendly."


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

Crassnalou said:


> so I assume must be cotton? all cotton?


I make mine with 100% cotton. I usually use Suger N Cream, but for a softer cloth I like the Hobby Lobby I Love This Cotton. And recently I bought some of the Bernat 100% cotton because it was on sale. It is very similar to the Suger N Cream.


----------



## bev devine (Oct 2, 2011)

My computer hasn't reached menopause yet.


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

I too use tulle, I get in the bridal department of Michaels. It comes on a roll. They have it in a few colors but I have found the off white works well with most yarn.


----------



## clgray (Nov 22, 2011)

I am making them for an afghan one in cotton the other in baby wool


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

Crassnalou said:


> so I assume must be cotton? all cotton?


Cotton works best for dish cloths.

I have two friends who suffer from psoriasis, and I make them cloths in really nubbly patterns, out of acrylic yarn, which they use for helping exfoliate the dead skin. They swear by them. It doesn't "wring out" as well, but for that purpose it doesn't matter.


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

I use mine, too, and also give them as gifts. Just about everyone I've given them to say they prefer the handmade over store-bought any day, and I agree!


----------



## gailshirley (Sep 8, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> KnittingVal said:
> 
> 
> > So do you make them from pure cotton yarn? Is that the most suitable? Has anyone used cotton and bomboo mix yarns? I guess if they are being used as face cloths you would need a soft yarn and for dishcloths something different.
> ...


----------



## nnyl (Oct 3, 2012)

Gee only 38 stitches, I make them with 50, I don't like rinky dinky little cloths. As for the smell, I change them every day, right after supper they go in the wash, but never the dryer, they will shrink. Lynn


----------



## nic (Jan 11, 2013)

there are so many free patterns on the internet. I get bored of always knitting the same thing.Some of them are sssssooooooooooooooooooo nice.
nic


----------



## nic (Jan 11, 2013)

But we are suppose to change our dishcloth every day and you could also use Febreeze on them so that they do not stink.
nic


----------



## DSouthard01 (Sep 10, 2011)

I enjoy knitting dishcloths, facecloths, and washcloths. I like to knit my facecloths in Knitpicks Cotlin, a cotton and linen yarn.

I know it seems strange to some people to knit these things since there are so many other things to knit! I do it not only because I enjoy it but because there are people that I love that love the dishcloths, facecloths and washcloths! Lol 

My grand-son and his wife live in California and the last time they came home (Christmas) Erika asked if I had any washcloths/dishcloths. I said yes and she could have as many as she wanted; she took 15 out of 20! Of course, I will make more and stash until they are wanted.

Donna K


----------



## Neighbor (Jul 11, 2012)

The only thing my mother ever knit was dish cloths. She made 100s of them. She gave them to all of us (her children), her friends, our friends. Everyone that knew her had at least a few of them. She has since passed away and I often think of all the lives she has enriched with her simple washcloths. I use them as facecloths, a different one each night. They offer a bit of texture for a deeper cleanse. I thank her every night.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

DSouthard01 said:


> I enjoy knitting dishcloths, facecloths, and washcloths. I like to knit my facecloths in Knitpicks Cotlin, a cotton and linen yarn.
> 
> I know it seems strange to some people to knit these things since there are so many other things to knit! I do it not only because I enjoy it but because there are people that I love that love the dishcloths, facecloths and washcloths! Lol
> 
> ...


Don't you love it that the young people love and want what we knit. Now we just have to teach them how to do it so they can pass it on! :mrgreen:


----------



## lovelandjanice (Aug 8, 2012)

I make them and use them the plain and the fancy. Just love them. Gave them to all my family. Haven't bought dish clothes in year A great thing to knit when I don't have the energy to think


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice (Oct 21, 2011)

The best thing I can say for the knitted and crochet dish/wash cloths is how making them improved my confidence in both venues as I learned new stitches and had a lovely handmade personalized gift to give to my family and friends when finished.

When as a new knitter, I didn't think I could tackle the Gypsycream Huggable Bear Pattern someone suggested trying my hand at some wash cloths for practice. There were so many patterns to choose from that I found something special for each family member and got busy.

*It WORKED!*

The gratification it gave me to see them being used on a daily basis when visiting the homes of thoes who'd received them was inexplicable!

Thanks again KP!


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I have made them for many, many years for gifts and for my own use. You have to make them out of 100% cotton yarn. They are really great for wiping down your kitchen counters. I machine wash and dry them and they turn out really nice. If you ever have a booth at a craft sale, they are a popular item to sell.


----------



## Mar 18 (Feb 4, 2011)

I admit I have not read every answer, but I prefer to crochet the dishcloths , I find I can do them much quicker and my friends and family love them! M18


----------



## sunshine59 (Jan 20, 2013)

I use the dishcloths I make and I give many as gifts. They are so quick to knit or crochet. I also make up small ones to give as baby wash cloths.


----------



## knitterbee (Jul 21, 2011)

Oldhenwife said:


> dempseyleigh said:
> 
> 
> > ... Wet a washcloth, put it in a baggie, freeze it, works great as a compress or for little kids boo-boos. ...
> ...


I read all 18 pages to see if anyone answered you. A boo-boo is when a child falls down & scrapes or bruises them self.


----------



## knitterbee (Jul 21, 2011)

I put my dish cloths in the dishwasher every night. During the day, I spread them on the edge of the sink to dry. If my kids throw them in the sink or on the back and they stink, they go in the washing machine.

I have no problem with putting them in the dryer. They *seem* to shrink, but the minute you get them wet to use they stretch back out again.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

sunshine59 said:


> I use the dishcloths I make and I give many as gifts. They are so quick to knit or crochet. I also make up small ones to give as baby wash cloths.


I actually have a pattern booklet for baby wash cloths made out of the 100% cotton yarn. There are designs on them like a sail boat, a butterfly, baby bottle, etc. They are a nice size and knit up really fast.


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

I hang mine on hooks above my sink. They have free-flow air on all sides, and therefore do not develop an odor. I do not mind, they are pretty!


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

mthrift said:


> I hang mine on hooks above my sink. They have free-flow air on all sides, and therefore do not develop an odor. I do not mind, they are pretty!


I hang mine over the water spout. My sink has a long spout where the water comes out and I wring out the cloth as much as I can and then hang it over the spout to dry. If it does start to get a sour smell, I put it in the laundry. I have lots of dish cloths and can change them often.


----------



## Betsy Blue (May 30, 2012)

I have been knitting them for years and have belonged to several Yahoo knitting groups. I gave most of them away, until someone gave me one and I was obligated to use it. I loved it and started keeping enough for myself.

There is one caveat though. In the last few years they have changed the rules in the USA on what can be used to fix dyes. This means that some of the colors are not as fast as they used to be. I got a green cloth for my birthday and when I rinsed it in the clear water, I noticed that it was turning green. Be careful to wash them with like colors. Not just green but others too.

They are so portable that I have a rule for myself. If I finish one in your house or when I am with you somewhere, You get it.


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

Yes, it is another name for an "owie" or a small hurt, often with children, a scrape, or a bruise, or a bump, but it can also mean a "small mistake" or an "mis-step".


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

That last reply is a response to the definition of a "boo-boo". Forgot to include the word I was adding to.


----------



## Timeflies54 (May 30, 2011)

I agree with all. Once you use a hand made cloth, the boughten ones feel like your using tissue. I think they last much longer than store purchased cloths. I make hand towels and dish clothes and give them as gifts. My family is spoiled!


----------



## catnana (Jan 16, 2013)

Mine seem to last for sometime. I use sugar & cream cotton. But as I can see its not affordable everywhere. Here at Michaels or Joann's it goes on sale once in a while and I stock up. I have several that I made over a year ago.


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

knitterbee said:


> Oldhenwife said:
> 
> 
> > dempseyleigh said:
> ...


Same expression, different meaning. In Australia (well certainly Western Australian where I was brought up) a boo-boo is a mistake eg what a boo-boo! means they got it badly wrong.


----------



## ebbtide2011 (Dec 14, 2011)

I use them all the time for washing dishes - mostly before putting them in the dishwasher but they are good for completely washing them also. I love them for wiping the counters. One word of warning, all the cottens that I have used fade very quickly.


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

I've made quite a few dishcloths in the past few months. Quite a few for my two daughters. I made 4 for myself, and I use mine, and so does my youngest daughter. But my oldest daughter hasn't had a chance to use hers, as her one year old goes around the house wearing them on her head...... :lol: Just as long as they get used for something I'm happy.... )


----------



## pzbeliever (Dec 21, 2012)

Enjoyed everyone's answers! I began making dish rags/cloths a year or so ago. I came up with my own pattern, which makes it bumpy, using cotton yarn in all the bright colors (good for scrubbing). Made solid red for Christmas. All my friends loved them, plus I give them as gifts also. The 2 receptionists at my dentist's office loved them, & now they pay me to make them some!


----------



## pzbeliever (Dec 21, 2012)

Yes, I use Sugar & Cream Cotton also, for my dish rags. Our Micheal's just has them for $1.00!! As you said, I stocked up.


----------



## CYFFAN (Oct 24, 2012)

Although I can knit them myself my cousin is a new knitter and has given me some as gifts. I use them all the time and really like them. I had alot of cotton stash...so I gave her all my cotton. I do not think I will ever use all the yarn I have.


----------



## the pen lady (Jan 13, 2013)

Everyone is so right, could not do without them. Crochet most and always have then handy for cleaning the counters. Toss in washer and grab a new one several times a day. These I usualy make about 5x8. I save the pretty knited ones for gifts. Everyone alweays love them and ask for more. If I am trying out a new stitch I will make the swatch large enough for a wash rag. Aklso have done some in really soft yarn for face cloths,.Do a few in dark colors and you doot have to worry about makeuptains.


----------



## jmanthe (Sep 23, 2012)

O Nelly 58,
Knit a dishcloth up, and try it out!
I will not use any other dishcloth except my cotton knitted ones.
These are the best!
However throw it in the washer and dryer before using, it does make a difference.
I have everyone I teach, start on dishrags, just casting on stitches and knitting. 
I personally do not like the yarn over method as silverware gets caught in the holes, 
I begin with one stitch, then knit in the front and back of the stitch,increasing as I go, as you increase stitches, knit each row up to the last two stitches, knit in front and back of that next stitch, then knit the last stitch.
I k until I have 40 to 42 stitches then start decreasing. K across the row, when 3 stitches remain, k 2together and knit the last stitch until only one stitch remains.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

catnana said:


> Mine seem to last for sometime. I use sugar & cream cotton. But as I can see its not affordable everywhere. Here at Michaels or Joann's it goes on sale once in a while and I stock up. I have several that I made over a year ago.


Walmart here has a good selection of sugar & cream cotton. That is where I usually get mine. They have it in the normal skeins and also have it on the larger cones. The cones run about $7.00 at Walmart.


----------



## catnana (Jan 16, 2013)

usually I would be on vacation going thru Ca onto Arizona. Stopping and picking up this stuff on sale! Sadly I am at home this year, BUT if I would leave my house and go to the same stores here I would be able to get the same sales! ha ha silly me, just more fun when you are on the road.


----------



## yto111 (Jul 18, 2012)

Nelly 58 said:


> I have noticed that a lot of you knit dishcloths. Do you actually use them for washing dishes or are there other uses for them. It seems a shame to go through all the trouble of knitting them, some with lovely patterns on them, just to use them to wash up. Or am i missing something here.


I haven't made any in a long time but that's what I learned on.. It didn't bother me at al It didn't bother me at all to throw them away once they were used up.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Knitted dishcloths are truly one of life's simple pleasures.......a pleasure everyone can enjoy.....hand one to someone and watch a smile spread across their face....awesome...
julie


----------



## redman (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks for the type of yarn used for dishrags. Sugar & Cream was the brand I used. I guess I'll continue to wash my dishes with nylon net and wipe up with old wash cloths.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

I read through most of the replies to this, interesting on who likes and who doesn't. 

For those of us in Australia, always check out spotlights clearance yarns, usually one cotton thread in it cheap.

Have jsut started making these, not for own use, but as facewashers to be given out in toiletry bags through a charity knitting group. It is a wonderful surprise to find a lovely soft knitted cloth in these bags at a low point in your life. They don't take long to make up and are really appreciated.

After reading these replies, will have to try some myself soon as our dishcloths will need to be replaced soon.


----------



## Nelly 58 (Oct 30, 2012)

sueba said:


> Next you are in a yarn store, Walmart or such, buy 1 ball of cotton yarn. With a size 7 or 8 needle cast on 38 sts.
> Make a size you would use as a dishcloth, and bind off.
> After using that cloth, you should known how good they feel,
> and work. Until I did that, I didn't.


Thankyou for this. I shall try this today and see how I like it.


----------



## Peggyd (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi Nelly 58,
Knitted dishcloths are wonderful and last a lot longer than store bought ones.
You can use them for dust cloths as well.
Enjoy 
Blessings,
Peggyd


----------



## connieconstance (Jun 22, 2012)

can you use bubbly cotton.
I have one or two balls, and wondered if I could use that.


----------



## handyandrea (Mar 13, 2012)

Roxycatlady's recycling reminded me of an old Austrian lady I met a few years ago. she told me that when she was a child, the whole family would make ragrugs as wedding gifts. They were designed to fit between two single beds. As they became worn over the years, they would be moved down to the hearth, then be further demoted to kitchen doormats, ending up in the dog kennel. Since they were made of natural fibres, their final destination was the compost heap.


----------



## sidecargrammie (Feb 14, 2011)

Over the past two years I have probably knit about 120 or more..as gifts, door prizes, swap items etc. Last year we had a Motorcycle rally in OHIO...for door prizes I made 2 sets of four...in the set was a state of OH cloth, a 2012 cloth, a USA cloth and a flag cloth....they were all in Red, White, or Blue, or combination of the three colors. They were a big hit...also knit scarfs for the door prizes as well..the door prizes are an added event during our going home banquet. I also made Christmas gifts this year...theme colors , white, green and red. Candy Cane, Christmas tree, a bell and a santa claus pattern...all came out great...I always use a smaller set of needles though when doing patterns as they help make the pattern pop out more.....they are fun, take no time at all, and recipients love them......


----------



## sandys217 (Dec 16, 2012)

Are there any patterns around for these cloths, or am I being silly asking? (Don't answer that!!!) :lol:


----------



## sandyP (Jun 20, 2012)

sandys217 said:


> Are there any patterns around for these cloths, or am I being silly asking? (Don't answer that!!!) :lol:


There are heaps. Go back and look through this thread, I myself have put up several links, other posters have also put up links.

No not silly at all! Basically you can knit whatever stitch you like and make them to whatever dimensions you like. Some make hand towels in plain garter stitch just make them longer instead of square. Others use picture patterns on theirs. The possibilities are endless. Try them you will love them. They are simple, quick and can be made to use up your stash of Cotten or Cotten blends. I have used the very cheap crochet Cotten for dish cloths, but use the softer Cotten for face cloths.


----------



## DHeart (Apr 12, 2011)

Cartnick said:


> The first time I saw a pattern for dish cloths, it was large and I thought to dry dishes rather than wash dishes. I did make it up in cotton I had. Not as absorbent as terry cloth dish towels. Does any one use dish cloths to dry dishes? Was it a mistake on my part?
> Thank you.


Mercerized cotton is treated with chemicals to make it stronger and easier to dye. I found that after washing it a couple of times, my towel became very absorbent.


----------



## sandyP (Jun 20, 2012)

DHeart said:


> Cartnick said:
> 
> 
> > The first time I saw a pattern for dish cloths, it was large and I thought to dry dishes rather than wash dishes. I did make it up in cotton I had. Not as absorbent as terry cloth dish towels. Does any one use dish cloths to dry dishes? Was it a mistake on my part?
> ...


If you add vinegar to water and soak them it will make them much more absorbent. I heard this and experimented and yep, more absorbent.


----------



## DHeart (Apr 12, 2011)

Oldhenwife said:


> What's a boo-boo?


I'm not sure if this has been answered--I may have missed it.
A "boo-boo" is a children's word for a small injury. It's also known as an "owie." What do small children over there call it?


----------



## DHeart (Apr 12, 2011)

sandyP said:


> If you add vinegar to water and soak them it will make them much more absorbent. I heard this and experimented and yep, more absorbent.


Thanks! Vinegar sure is great for so many things.


----------



## sandyP (Jun 20, 2012)

DHeart said:


> sandyP said:
> 
> 
> > If you add vinegar to water and soak them it will make them much more absorbent. I heard this and experimented and yep, more absorbent.
> ...


You are welcome.
Yep vinegar has lots of uses. Great to take away the itch from mozzie bites too.


----------



## jtevendale (Aug 4, 2012)

i love my dishclothes. i use them for dishes and scrubbing woodwork. my favorite pattern is grandmother's favorite dishcloth (ravelry). i have made a butterfly one and heart pattern one...but they are larger than i like. the problem with making them for friends is...they want more!!!


----------



## sandys217 (Dec 16, 2012)

Thanks for that ... common sense really, but sometimes it is nice to be told . Funnily enough I bought some crochet yarn this morning, so might just try it.


----------



## candybooth (Sep 16, 2011)

My friends love the dishcloths. They prefer white so they can bleach them. Other people like the different colors. 
The yarn is so reasonable that if they discolor it is easy to make more.

Candace


----------



## Carynjoyb (Nov 4, 2012)

My Walmart sells Peaches n Cream in the smaller sizes, but they do sell the cone too. When I can buy Sugar n Cream I have to go to Joannes.



Evie RM said:


> catnana said:
> 
> 
> > Mine seem to last for sometime. I use sugar & cream cotton. But as I can see its not affordable everywhere. Here at Michaels or Joann's it goes on sale once in a while and I stock up. I have several that I made over a year ago.
> ...


----------



## sidecargrammie (Feb 14, 2011)

try ravelry.com.......lots and lots of free patterns shared.


----------



## sidecargrammie (Feb 14, 2011)

Sugar and Creme cheaper at AC Moore .....


----------



## Nelly 58 (Oct 30, 2012)

I braved the slippery ice and slush, by walking in the middle of the road, and bought some lovely coloured cotton from lidl that I am going to try tomorrow to make dishcloth or face cloth with. As usual I got carried away and bought quite a bit so I hope they are going to be ok. I can never resist a bargain. I really shouldn't be let loose on my own. Ha ha


----------



## secelia8 (Jan 7, 2013)

How cute. I agree with you. I am on my way out to see what kind of trouble I can get into.


----------



## uscgmom4 (Jul 6, 2012)

Nelly 58 said:


> I have noticed that a lot of you knit dishcloths. Do you actually use them for washing dishes or are there other uses for them. It seems a shame to go through all the trouble of knitting them, some with lovely patterns on them, just to use them to wash up. Or am i missing something here.


Use them as wash cloth, for glass and mirrors! Dishes....dishwasher!! Happy knitting!!


----------



## Nelly 58 (Oct 30, 2012)

Good idea for mirrors. Can never find anything good enough to get a shone


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> KnittingVal said:
> 
> 
> > So do you make them from pure cotton yarn? Is that the most suitable? Has anyone used cotton and bomboo mix yarns? I guess if they are being used as face cloths you would need a soft yarn and for dishcloths something different.
> ...


Bendigo Mill in Vic. You can buy 200 gram ball of the softest cotton you will find anywhere! Colours also.


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

DHeart said:


> Oldhenwife said:
> 
> 
> > What's a boo-boo?
> ...


A boo-boo in Aussieland is a mistake, as, I made a boo-boo with this pattern.


----------



## 9ewes (Sep 10, 2012)

My dish cloths last a long time. When we go to the family reunion in August every one their ask if I brought any cloths, if I didn't there kind of disappointed.Besides you get to look at a neat picture when your done.


----------



## sillysylvia (Aug 8, 2011)

Nelly 58 said:


> I have noticed that a lot of you knit dishcloths. Do you actually use them for washing dishes or are there other uses for them. It seems a shame to go through all the trouble of knitting them, some with lovely patterns on them, just to use them to wash up. Or am i missing something here.


Thats all I use, and it keeps my 91 yrs old mom busy, she is still knitting them, and gives them away to family members who are always looking for more, once you use them you wont go back to store ones, and they last a long long time.


----------



## knitterbee (Jul 21, 2011)

We call those (mistakes) boo-boos also. One word for lots of things. Isn't the "English" language fun?



Bunyip said:


> DHeart said:
> 
> 
> > Oldhenwife said:
> ...


----------



## nic (Jan 11, 2013)

I also find that they fade quickly. What I love is the intensity of the colors before you wash them. I thought I had heard that if you add 1 cup of salt to your washer it will prevent fading. Has anyone else heard about this?
nic


----------



## nnyl (Oct 3, 2012)

Only if you bleach them. I hang mine outside on the clothesline and they have never faded. Lynn


----------



## daniel (Apr 27, 2011)

i make the dish cloth and then make throws out of them they are good for seaners when sitting in a wheal chair for over there legs


----------



## Sarah Jo (Nov 6, 2011)

I use my dishcloths to wash dishes, I love the way the knit ridges clean the dishes. Plus it adds color to the kitchen. Color helps bring cheer into the house.   I even switch the colors off and on. :wink:   :thumbup:


----------



## tmlester (Apr 8, 2011)

I love my hand made dishcloths and have made and used dozens over the years. I find the handicrafter cotton wears a little better than the rest, but like the feel of the lily and cream for washcloths...its a bit softer. I haven't tried any of the more expensive cottons for anything other than what my mom always called "company cloths and towels". Display only, in other words. Too expensive to use regularly!


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

jersjen said:


> I have just started knitting again after many years of not thinkig I had time to do it . I think these cloths would be a good place to pick up again. Where do you get a pattern for them ?


Go to page five. One of the responders listed several links to dish/wash cloth patterns.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Oldhenwife said:


> dempseyleigh said:
> 
> 
> > ... Wet a washcloth, put it in a baggie, freeze it, works great as a compress or for little kids boo-boos. ...
> ...


A "boo-boo" is an expression for when a child hurts him/herself. I.e., "let mama kiss your boo-boo and make it all better."


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

debbiex4 said:


> i make and use these also, what is the grandmother one. i wouldn't want to be missing out on something good.
> debbie


Go to google and type in -- Grandmother's favorite dishcloth. There are a lot of links that have this pattern.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

knitterbee said:


> We call those (mistakes) boo-boos also. One word for lots of things. Isn't the "English" language fun?
> 
> And when you throw in all the slang words, it gets even funner (is that even a word?) Like hot doesn't just mean the temperature of something, now a man or woman can be "hot" meaning they are really good looking (sexy). The word sweet doesn't always refer to sugar or sweet things to eat, now if somebody does something really remarkable or something is really good, you can just say "sweet". I am really glad I learned English as a child, because it would be really difficult to learn it now with all the exceptions and words that mean different things. Even English in different countries is different. For instance, in America we say TV or television, but in England they say Telly. Bathroom in America----Loo in England. Vacation in America-----Holiday in England. Even in different parts of the United States the spoken English language can be different. Anyway, to repeat myself, I am really glad to have learned English as a child. And back to the subject, I really do love the cotton dishcloths (or should I say dishrags). They are well worth the time it takes to make them.
> 
> ...


----------



## dodyann (Oct 7, 2012)

I am spoiled by them. So so easy to make and yes I use mine as dishcloths and all my friends love to get them and tell me please make them more, so they make a great gift too. It is a nice small not think about it too much project. Many many many on the web for free. Good luck and make a couple and see how you like them.


----------



## dodyann (Oct 7, 2012)

I am spoiled by them. So so easy to make and yes I use mine as dishcloths and all my friends love to get them and tell me please make them more, so they make a great gift too. It is a nice small not think about it too much project. Many many many on the web for free. Good luck and make a couple and see how you like them.


----------



## tartanlady (Jan 11, 2013)

Rita Ann said:


> I make the Grandmother patten..I use them all over the house...I gave them as Christmas presents this year..I use cotton yarn and all colors they are great...


----------



## Lynda from Watford (Nov 15, 2011)

They make great washcloths (flannels to the Brits) especially Grandmother's favourite cos they are mildly abrasive so are great in the shower. I gave them to everyone for Christmas with some shower gel. I must admit I don't get them for dishcloths.


----------



## secelia8 (Jan 7, 2013)

I agree. It is according to the occassion. I usually use a softer cotton like (I love this cotton) for face cloths.


----------



## jzmc1 (Jan 5, 2013)

I remember as a child when nothing went to waste, my mother used to cut up our old vests for dishcloths, and old knickers (after washing and finished use of course) as floor cloths.


----------



## Nelly 58 (Oct 30, 2012)

You wouldn't get much of a dish cloth out of today's knickers. I cut up old T shirts


----------



## karonwurst (Nov 15, 2012)

I knit them and give them away. I have one that belonged to my husbands grandmother. She used it and I am using it. They wear like iron.
Karon


----------



## fisherwoman (Feb 24, 2012)

I recently found a free pattern at Jo Annes fabric to knit lemon, lime and orange slice round dishcloths.

I bought sugar and creme yarn and finished the orange slice last nite. It took me a a few days.....

What I do not like about knitting in Sugar and creme Cotton yarn is when you try to 'weave in' the many ends, the yarn splits in the back of the dish cloth.

Guess it cannot be helped!

Fisherwoman

PS I will post a photo when I complete all 3. And I will actually 'use them' instead of keeping them for Pretty. They take too much time to work up!


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Yup! you are missing something.


Nelly 58 said:


> I have noticed that a lot of you knit dishcloths. Do you actually use them for washing dishes or are there other uses for them. It seems a shame to go through all the trouble of knitting them, some with lovely patterns on them, just to use them to wash up. Or am i missing something here.


----------



## shouseal (Aug 31, 2012)

My Mom made quite a few of them and I have at least 10 of them. I love them for doing dishes and they wash up great.


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

fisherwoman said:


> I recently found a free pattern at Jo Annes fabric to knit lemon, lime and orange slice round dishcloths.
> 
> I bought sugar and creme yarn and finished the orange slice last nite. It took me a a few days.....
> 
> ...


Any chance of pattern?


----------



## fisherwoman (Feb 24, 2012)

I sent you a PM.

Give me your address and I will be happy to mail out the pattern to Australia since there is No link to Jo Annes store. Have no time to hand type it on to K.P.

I noticed this dish cloth pattern in their free craft rack of hand outs!

Best,
Fisherwoman


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

sockyarn said:


> Yup! you are missing something.
> 
> 
> Nelly 58 said:
> ...


You are definitely missing something. There is nothing better for wiping down a kitchen counter. Once you use the 100% cotton dish rag or cloth, you will never go back to those store bought thin ones.


----------



## crafteegram (Apr 16, 2012)

fisherwoman said:


> I recently found a free pattern at Jo Annes fabric to knit lemon, lime and orange slice round dishcloths.
> 
> I bought sugar and creme yarn and finished the orange slice last nite. It took me a a few days.....
> 
> ...


I thought they were neat too. I made the orange and lime so far.


----------



## CalifJane (Jul 28, 2011)

someone on this site said to soak finished cloths in a vinegar solution and they will hold their color better. I did that (hand rinsed and air dried) and gave one to my neighbor who said hers has held its color after several washings.


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

Even professional house cleaners like all-cotton rags and cloths. These are as efficient as old towels, but SO MUCH PRETTIER, and so EASY to MAKE. Finish one up in a sitting. Your gauge and speed "gets great" right as you go. Helps new knitters, and the rest of us!


----------



## daniel (Apr 27, 2011)

I have made some dishcloth for our farmers market we put them in old cookie cans with small kitchen towels and some cookie cutter with a mason jar with the bry cookie ingreatince they go over very well


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

CalifJane said:


> someone on this site said to soak finished cloths in a vinegar solution and they will hold their color better. I did that (hand rinsed and air dried) and gave one to my neighbor who said hers has held its color after several washings.


A SALT SOAK holds color, also. It is worth a try. I remember this from a tie-dye class. How about both to hit all bases?


----------



## daniel (Apr 27, 2011)

I will try that thanks


----------



## nic (Jan 11, 2013)

I do not use bleach....do not have any in the house
nic


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

nic said:


> I do not use bleach....do not have any in the house
> nic


I do not use chlorine bleach, either. It is a cancer causer. I have some for extreme cases, but seldom use it. Breathing it is too dangerous, and lung cancer is rising in women. I often think it is the cleaning agents we routinely use, breathe and get on our skin. Vinegar and Baking Soda is a miracle, disinfectant, and good cleaner, and health saver. Also, Tropical Traditions Coconut Cleaner. I have come to like that one.


----------



## Susan007 (Mar 26, 2012)

I knit a bunch of them up and keep them in my gift stash. I love that you can just pop them into the washer and dryer. I use Sugar and Cream yarn and they last for years. I made one with intertwined hearts that had "I Love Mom" knitted into it.
My 82-year-old Mom was amazed and overjoyed!


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Bunyip said:


> ohsusana said:
> 
> 
> > KnittingVal said:
> ...


Thanks, I will check them out.


----------



## sandyP (Jun 20, 2012)

ohsusana said:


> Bunyip said:
> 
> 
> > ohsusana said:
> ...


Also there are a couple of shops here in oz that do the American sugar and cream which is popular for making cloths, the wool inn (penrith, NSW) and yarn over (I think that is what it is called, based in brisbane, Queensland)


----------



## handyandrea (Mar 13, 2012)

after following these messages, I dug out an old cone of unbleached cotton that's been lurking at the back of the craft cupboard for years. Followed pattern for Grandmother's favourite and now I'm hooked. Made three, added Icord loops to hang up by. Now I want to look for some colours to try the pretty patterns too. Anyone know of a good (ie cheap!) make available in UK?


----------



## sandyP (Jun 20, 2012)

handyandrea said:


> after following these messages, I dug out an old cone of unbleached cotton that's been lurking at the back of the craft cupboard for years. Followed pattern for Grandmother's favourite and now I'm hooked. Made three, added Icord loops to hang up by. Now I want to look for some colours to try the pretty patterns too. Anyone know of a good (ie cheap!) make available in UK?


I'm not sure of brand names, but I have used Cotten/acrylic mixes reasonably cheap and they have worked out well.


----------



## Lynda from Watford (Nov 15, 2011)

I've found the proper dishcloth cotton (sold everywhere) is only white or cream and very boring. I just use any old cotton but a) it's not colourfast so needs all the recommended treatments and b) is considerably thinner so I always use double, sometimes two colours which looks lovely. I have a white bathroom with pink towels and mat so I make flannels in pink and white which look lovely and are so simple and cheap and the exfoliating quality is great. There are loads of patterns out there and I agree that they are great for practising new stitches. Not so keen on them as dishcloths as I prefer a sponge for wiping worksurfaces and dishes go in the dishwasher.

Let me know what you think if you knit some.

luv Lynda



handyandrea said:


> after following thesemessages, I dug out an old cone of unbleached cotton that's been lurking at the back of the craft cupboard for years. Followed pattern for Grandmother's favourite and now I'm hooked. Made three, added Icord loops to hang up by. Now I want to look for some colours to try the pretty patterns too. Anyone know of a good (ie cheap!) make available in UK?


----------



## tielma (Nov 20, 2011)

This thread has got me all enthused, so I'm going back to making dish/washcloths again after I finish the hat I'm on now. I like making the hot pads/potholders in Tunisian crochet or cronit. They are very sturdy and heatproof if you use cotton yarn.


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

Use them..... they are great.... I make them and give a lot of them away. I have home healthcare (I am in a power wheelchair) and I am forever sharing with my nurses and other friends. I find much pleasure in sharing items I make. I don't find it troublesome to make them. Currently I am crocheting from double strand of cotton yarn and I am designing a pattern to use. The nice part of using these dishcloths is that they can be thrown in the washer, and they come out of the dryer, fresh and new! They are awesome.


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

My d-i-l discovered CONES of cotton yarn at Walmart and bought me six cones. I have been in hog heaven! I have some little skeins also, but I love the cones and they wash up beautifully and emerge soft. I think she paid $7+ per cone!!!!!!! What a great buy. These cones last forever!


----------



## NCOB (Jan 8, 2013)

secelia8 said:


> baby bib. great idea. I will try today after church. How do you make the add on?


google "Knitted bib by Lenore English " and you can covert any dish cloth/wash cloth into a bib. Hope that this helps.


----------



## wooly1 (Jan 21, 2013)

I do use my dishclothes for washing up..and I love them....http://faythef.hubpages.com/hub/Knitted-Dishclothes

here are some that I have made....  I need to shop I am running out of cotton yarn..


----------



## NCOB (Jan 8, 2013)

DJMC said:


> Rita Ann,
> Would please share your grandmother dishcloth pattern?
> Thanks,
> Judy


Here are a few patterns that I got from a woman who lived to be 99. She did not like the dish cloths to be very large because of authritus. I like the smaller ones also but you can make them as large as you like: 
KNITTED DISH CLOTH - with holes
Sugar & Cream Yarn 125 Yd Ball
Makes 2 cloths. Size 7*, 8, or 9 needles
CAST ON 4 stitches. Then k one row.
ROW 2  K2, yo, k to end of row.
Continue row 2 until there are 40/48.
DECREASE: 
ROW 3  K 1, k2 tog, yo, k2 tog, 
K to end of row.
Continue row 3 until 6 stitches remain.
ROW 4  K2 tog, k2 tog, k2 tog.
ROW 5  K2 tog, k1.
ROW 6  K2 tog, bind off.

KNITTED DISH CLOTH  without holes
Sugar & Cream Yarn  125 Yd Ball
Makes 2 cloths. Size 7 needles
CAST ON 4 stitches. K one row.
K 2 sts, increase in next stitch. (k in front and back
of st.), k to end of row
REPEAT until 43 sts. On needle.
DECREASE:
K 2 sts, k2 tog, k to end of row.
Continue decrease row until 4 sts remain.
K 4 remaining sts. (once). Bind off.

ROUND KNITTED DISH CLOTH
Sugar & Cream Yarn  125 Yd. Ball
Makes 2 cloths. Size 7*, 8, or 9 needles
CAST ON 16 sts.
Knit *15 sts leaving one st on needle, turn (and start going the other way).
Knit 15 sts., turn. K14 sts. Turn.
K 13 sts, turn.
Continue until you have 2 sts remaining,
Turn and k these 2 sts. Now you have 
All 16 sts on needle. Turn. K 2 rows even (16 stitches each), turn. 
Repeat from * until you have 6 sections.
Bind Off. Sew two ends together.

CHECKERBOARD KNITTED DISH CLOTH
Sugar & Cream Yarn  125 Yd Ball
Makes 2. 7*/10 Needles
CAST ON 40 stitches.
ROW 1  5 k5, p5, k5, p5, continue row to end.
ROW 6  10 p5, k5, p5, k5, continue row to end.
ROW 1115 k5, p5, k5, p5, continue row to end.
ROW 1620 p5, k5, p5, k5, continue row to end.
REPEAT the 20 rows 4 times.
BIND OFF and fasten end.

Knit til your heart's content.


----------



## Nelly 58 (Oct 30, 2012)

I've just finished my first dishcloth but I'm going to use it as a duster. It's in bright yellow. It's quite cute really. Shall make more. Also going to do a face cloth. I've seen some nice picture ones I want to try. I like the fact it's a quick fix. An instant make. Done and dusted in an hour


----------



## sandrap (May 25, 2011)

Hi Linda, I'm getting quite interested in this idea. What yarn do you use, please. Like you I will be using them as flannels.


----------



## sandrap (May 25, 2011)

Lynda from Watford said:


> They make great washcloths (flannels to the Brits) especially Grandmother's favourite cos they are mildly abrasive so are great in the shower. I gave them to everyone for Christmas with some shower gel. I must admit I don't get them for dishcloths.


Hi Lynda, I'm getting quite interested in this idea. Like you, I would use them as flannels. What yarn did you use, please?


----------



## wooly1 (Jan 21, 2013)

Cones at Joanns..I need to check that out..thanks


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

daniel said:


> I have made some dishcloth for our farmers market we put them in old cookie cans with small kitchen towels and some cookie cutter with a mason jar with the bry cookie ingreatince they go over very well


This is a great idea for a nice hostess gift. I will have to remember this next time I need one. Thanks. LOL


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

For the last bloody time. Vinegar is for animal fibers and dose no good for cotton and salt is for cotton and dose no good on animal fibers.


mthrift said:


> CalifJane said:
> 
> 
> > someone on this site said to soak finished cloths in a vinegar solution and they will hold their color better. I did that (hand rinsed and air dried) and gave one to my neighbor who said hers has held its color after several washings.
> ...


----------



## daniel (Apr 27, 2011)

when i make the dish clothes i use bernat handicrafter cotton i buy it a t walmart here in canada


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

NCOB said:


> DJMC said:
> 
> 
> > Rita Ann,
> ...


Thanks for the patterns. I'm going to give the round one a go.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

sandyP said:


> ohsusana said:
> 
> 
> > Bunyip said:
> ...


I have ordered yarn from Yarn over and the service is good but the cost of postage is rather high.


----------



## knitterbee (Jul 21, 2011)

How much vinegar to water or salt to water to set colors? How long do you let them soak?


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

NCOB said:


> DJMC said:
> 
> 
> > Rita Ann,
> ...


Thank you for taking the time to list these patterns. It is appreciated.


----------



## Lynda from Watford (Nov 15, 2011)

Lynda from Watford said:


> They make great washcloths (flannels to the Brits) especially Grandmother's favourite cos they are mildly abrasive so are great in the shower. I gave them to everyone for Christmas with some shower gel. I must admit I don't get them for dishcloths.


Hi Lynda, I'm getting quite interested in this idea. Like you, I would use them as flannels. What yarn did you use, please?[/quote]



sandrap said:


> I use any old cotton yarn but in the UK it's thinner than the US version so I tend to use two strands with 4mm needles, often of two colours, to match the bathroom or towel colour for myself and presents. Let me know how you get on.


----------



## pzbeliever (Dec 21, 2012)

Here is my favorite pattern that I made up myself. Simple, easy & goes fast:
I use Cream & Sugar Cotton Yarn with Size 7 Needles


Phylls Dish Cloth Pattern

Cast on 32 Stitches
Rows 1-4 Knit only
Rows 5-10 * Knit 4, Pearl 4 *, repeat from * 4 times
Next 5 rows Knit only
Repeat Rows 5-10 
Next 5 Rows Knit only
Repeat Rows 50-10
Next 5 Rows Knit only
Repeat Rows 5-10
Next 5 Rows Knit only
Bind off & weave in ends

Will try to get a picture of it to post.


----------



## momskii (Oct 25, 2012)

Lynda from Watford said:


> Lynda from Watford said:
> 
> 
> > They make great washcloths (flannels to the Brits) especially Grandmother's favourite cos they are mildly abrasive so are great in the shower. I gave them to everyone for Christmas with some shower gel. I must admit I don't get them for dishcloths.
> ...





sandrap said:


> I use any old cotton yarn but in the UK it's thinner than the US version so I tend to use two strands with 4mm needles, often of two colours, to match the bathroom or towel colour for myself and presents. Let me know how you get on.


Some of mine are so pretty that I use them for a centerpiece on my kitchen table and sit a plant on them.


----------



## purplecheesy (Jan 12, 2013)

i love using the dishclothes!! The wash up well, and if they fall apart, no big deal. I use cream and sugar yarn , which is sturdy and cheap, and i can toss them when they fall apart and not feel bad!!


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Thank you all for sharing your patterns....both personal and the websites....I've found several I had not seen before and will enjoy knitting!!!
julie


----------



## jdb (Mar 6, 2011)

Rita Ann said:


> I make the Grandmother patten..I use them all over the house...I gave them as Christmas presents this year..I use cotton yarn and all colors they are great...


Same here!! I love them...........


----------



## Bobbie B (Jan 7, 2013)

Dish clothes


----------



## sandyP (Jun 20, 2012)

sockyarn said:


> For the last bloody time. Vinegar is for animal fibers and dose no good for cotton and salt is for cotton and dose no good on animal fibers.
> 
> 
> mthrift said:
> ...


Sockyarn,

It actually depends on what type of dye is used. If it is acid based then vinegar will hold the colour. If its not acid then vinegar won't work on either animal fibres or cotton, so therefore there is no harm in trying either vinegar or salt soak solution, as we do not know what type of dye is used. People from all walks of life have different experiences on this forum and no need to swear because you don't agree.


----------



## jbaumgart (Oct 7, 2011)

mthrift, relax..it's only about dishcloths. There are a lot of more important things to get fired up about.


----------



## icesissy (Jan 20, 2013)

Life is to short to worry about the small stuff. Just enjoy life to the fullest but don't worry about the yarn or the dishclothes. Enjoy the fact that you can make the dishclothes and give them to people to brighten their day.


----------



## fairfaxgirl (Dec 26, 2012)

Do get a ball of neutral-colored yarn like ecru or some color you don't especially love and make yourself one dishcloth to use for the dishes. Then come back and let us all know what you think. I use them and love them, and my friends are quick to let me know when they're needing more. You game? Just one? :lol:


----------



## daniel (Apr 27, 2011)

Tried the round dish cloth not understanding the idea of the round part but I will get it


----------



## Bean (Jul 4, 2011)

Everyone loves to get dishcloths for gifts! Hahahaha
But you know, the runners and hotpads are just as nice, i even saw some patterns for rugs using the yarn.


----------



## daniel (Apr 27, 2011)

That sounds like somthing I would like to try I do like giving them for gifts


----------



## croknitmama (Jul 25, 2011)

Cartnick said:


> The first time I saw a pattern for dish cloths, it was large and I thought to dry dishes rather than wash dishes. I did make it up in cotton I had. Not as absorbent as terry cloth dish towels. Does any one use dish cloths to dry dishes? Was it a mistake on my part?
> Thank you.


I don't use dishcloths to dry my dishes but i do make Dish towels to dry my dishes. I use the Tunisian (AKA Afghan stitch) to make mine, or they can be knitted, I always use knitted dishcloths to wash my dishes and i use cotton, cotton terry and (allhemp6 yarn, they last longer and no odors or slippery feeling cloths).


----------



## Oakley (Mar 22, 2011)

sandys217 said:


> Thanks for that ... common sense really, but sometimes it is nice to be told . Funnily enough I bought some crochet yarn this morning, so might just try it.


A few years ago I made some dishcloths, just the knitted garter stitch ones , starting in one corner and increasing on each row. I don't use them as dishcloths, but when I make a pot of tea and have to remove the teabags, I use them like a pot holder to remove the hot lid from the teapot!! They're still going strong and I plan on making some "proper" dish cloths later this year when I've completed some of my larger projects.


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

I love making these my MIL has made these for years, i also make the matching dish towel and give as gifts, i have used the vinegar solution for my dishcloths and have had no problems my MIL told me to do this. I guess to each their own.


----------



## Mayate (Jun 12, 2012)

Look what I made yesterday as a test to see how it would turn out. It is 'Grandma's Dishcloth' sized for a coaster! I made with fingering yarn and #2 needles.

I have made a ton in cotton on #6 sized for washcloth, hand towel and fingertip towel. Never used as a dishcloth tho.


----------



## daniel (Apr 27, 2011)

Good idea there it would be good in the summer time out on the patio when it is hot put side and the glass sweats


----------



## tmlester (Apr 8, 2011)

Mayate said:


> Look what I made yesterday as a test to see how it would turn out. It is 'Grandma's Dishcloth' sized for a coaster! I made with fingering yarn and #2 needles.
> 
> I have made a ton in cotton on #6 sized for washcloth, hand towel and fingertip towel. Never used as a dishcloth tho.


What a great idea! I have so many different crochet cottons in small amounts that would be great as a set of coasters. And a set with different dishcloth patterns would be a great hostess gift, too  Thanks for the idea!


----------



## Bobbie B (Jan 7, 2013)

I would like to hear some talk about socks! I make them most of the time, when I am not knitting Prayer Shawls, and I just love the yarns that make their own stripes. I only do the ones from cuff to toe, but would like to try toe to cuff, how does that sound to anyone?


----------



## Loish57 (Jan 19, 2013)

I have been making those coasters for years and everyone loves them too. It sure is a great way to use leftover yarn from making the dishclothes.


----------



## Bobbie B (Jan 7, 2013)

I also knit coasters, as they absorb the moisture from the cold glasses, so no drips when you pick up the glass.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Mayate said:


> Look what I made yesterday as a test to see how it would turn out. It is 'Grandma's Dishcloth' sized for a coaster! I made with fingering yarn and #2 needles.
> 
> I have made a ton in cotton on #6 sized for washcloth, hand towel and fingertip towel. Never used as a dishcloth tho.


Thanks for the idea. I have a lot of #10 crochet thread. I think it will work up nicely using the "grandmother" pattern for coasters.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Bobbie B said:


> I would like to hear some talk about socks! I make them most of the time, when I am not knitting Prayer Shawls, and I just love the yarns that make their own stripes. I only do the ones from cuff to toe, but would like to try toe to cuff, how does that sound to anyone?


Bobbie, this would be a great topic. There are a lot of members on KP that enjoy knitting socks. I would suggest starting a separate topic to avoid the discussion about socks getting lost in the dishcloth discussion.


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

sidecargrammie said:


> Sugar and Creme cheaper at AC Moore .....


Also, my Michael's has a better price than Joann's.


----------



## turtles (Aug 28, 2011)

Knit dish cloths all the time. Am still using some my Mom knitted for me and she has been gone 6 years - unable to remember how to knit them a couple of years earlier - was 99 when she passed.
Family all want them as well as friends. Make great gifts as well as bridal and baby showers! One wanted masculine for his new baby boy to wash hands and face!!!
Wanting to make wash cloths [face] and dish towels from the cotton!


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

daniel said:


> Tried the round dish cloth not understanding the idea of the round part but I will get it


I'm a bit confused too!


----------



## daniel (Apr 27, 2011)

I would like to make some more dish cloth can you use the same patterns but use a different size needle and get the same results please let me know


----------



## turtles (Aug 28, 2011)

Don't see why not. Depends on how tight or loose you want the stitches. Personally use a size 9 [usa] needle. 
Happy Knitting!


----------



## daniel (Apr 27, 2011)

Thank you very much in Canada that is a number 5 metric it is a number 51/2


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

sounds like fun!!


----------



## turtles (Aug 28, 2011)

On my Knitting gauge-caubrador at #9 US is 5 1/4 mm. Hope this helps!


----------



## daniel (Apr 27, 2011)

I like to make dishcloths with a picture on them if any one knows were I can find some different patterns please let me know thanks


----------



## jdb (Mar 6, 2011)

Try "Dish and Wash Cloth Mania"


----------



## jdb (Mar 6, 2011)

daniel said:


> I like to make dishcloths with a picture on them if any one knows were I can find some different patterns please let me know thanks


Also try "Dishcloth pattern corner and Scrubbies too"


----------



## daniel (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## sandyP (Jun 20, 2012)

daniel said:


> I like to make dishcloths with a picture on them if any one knows were I can find some different patterns please let me know thanks


I posts these earlier in this thread 
Here are lots of patterns for cloths for those of you that want them.
http://dishandwashclothmania.com/grandmas-favorite-dishcloth-knit/
http://www.knittingpatterncentral.com/directory/dishcloths.php
http://www.knittinghelp.com/free-patterns/categories/dishclothes-potholders
http://www.stringsandthingsyarn.com/Dishcloths.html
http://www.purlbee.com/wedding-washcloths/
These will keep you busy.


----------



## daniel (Apr 27, 2011)

If anyone here got the pattern for the round dish cloth it is a very easy pattern to do you just have to read it over a few times to understand it have fun making it. Danny


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

sandyP said:


> daniel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And this one too:
http://www.knittingknonsense.com/index2.html
Plants and animals; people and places; holidays and seasons; ABC and 123


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

I looked at the responces b4 writing this. Knitting Pattern Central is a great site for dishcloth patterns and suitable patterns listed in facewasher under bath and knitted blocks. Simply use a cotton thread or cotton blend and 3 or 4 mm needles. Makes interesting cloths for washers.



daniel said:


> I like to make dishcloths with a picture on them if any one knows were I can find some different patterns please let me know thanks


----------



## PaigeT03 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

